# [d20 Modern / 4CtF] Windy City Mutants OOC



## Krizzel (Jan 23, 2003)

Greetings 

I'm planning to start a new supers game very soon (as in, as soon as I solicit a few opinions here).  There's already about five people who are interested, and I haven't yet set an upper limit for players.  Here are the details I've decided so far:

 - Everyone starts as a 1st level normal human.  Your 'origins' will be the first (or first few) adventures.

 - Stats will be based on a low-powered point buy amount, though I haven't settled on the actual number yet.  The reason for this is to emphasize the super powers.


What I need help deciding is the setting.  There are two options:

1)  A pulpy, fun campaign.  Think Amazing Spiderman, with a little seriousness thrown in now and then.  Right and wrong are more strictly defined.  The heroes could have any kind of origin they like, and they can work alone or together as they like.  It would be set in Windy City, an alternate version of Chicago.

2)  A mutants campaign.  X-book style, lots of conspiracy and fighting to survive.  Right and wrong are mixed; everything is grey.  All of the PCs have to be mutants in this option.  You may or may not start together, but will more than likely end up together eventually.  The setting in this case would be larger in scope, simply because issues like mutant persecution, revolution, etc. take place on a national and even international scale, though we could still be based in a specific city.


Okay, so that's that.  Several people have expressed interest in the mutant option, and since everyone will have to be mutants along that route I'd like to hear opinion from all corners.  I'll take more weight from those whom I'm already holding a spot for, of course, but anyone else who's interested should also comment.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2003)

okay one last post...."mutants" sound pretty kewl...and now I'm going to sleep....


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 23, 2003)

I have to echo the Mutants game would be cool Krizzel.  Count me in totally either way though.


----------



## garyh (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm in, Krizzel.  And since my OC8 game will be more of the first type, this game being Mutant would be cool.


----------



## perivas (Jan 23, 2003)

Ever since I purchased 4CTF, I haven't really gotten a chance to use it.  I would very much appreciate a chance to give it a whirl in a mutant/X-men sort of setting...complete with discrimination and bitter resentment.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 23, 2003)

Well, I can see which way this is heading 

I will probably go with mutants then, and change this to a recruiting thread tomorrow.  So far we have:

 - KitanaVorr
 - Shalimar
 - garyh
 - perivas

all have a slot.

Jemal, mirthcard, and Keia I think were all interested earlier, and they get first dibs on remaining slots if mutants are okay with them.  I might be forgetting someone else - I can't remember 

So, that would be seven.  That's more than enough, though if there are people who badly want to play I'll take on a couple more.


Setting will be Windy City, I've decided.  You can, of course, go elsewhere within the country and the world if you like.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 23, 2003)

I really, *really* want to get in on this game.  I'm already kicking myself for passing on Metal Joe, so I'd love a chance to redeem myself. 

Either option is fine with me, but I think I'll lean with the majority and say Mutants, just because it sounds intriguing.


----------



## Keia (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm interested

Keia


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 23, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *So, that would be seven.  That's more than enough, though if there are people who badly want to play I'll take on a couple more.*




I guess you were talking about me


----------



## Viktyr Gehrig (Jan 23, 2003)

I'd like in.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm in too, if there's still room. Do you have philipjreed's _Contruct Mechanus_ and / or _Dungeon_ #91. I was thinking of some kind of cyborg type and those both have rules that could be cobbled together. I'm sorta inspired by Cyborg from _Teen Titans_, Robotman from _Doom Patrol_ and Xorn from the _New X-Men_ by Morrison & Quitely.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2003)

Okay the supers game recruitment is closed now.

btw, I'm not just arbitrarily doing this, Krizzel will post in about an hour or so when he gets home.  He just wanted me to go ahead and announce this.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 23, 2003)

Yes, we've got enough recruits.  Thanks KV 

So, as it now stands we have:

 - KitanaVorr
 - Shalimar
 - garyh
 - perivas
 - Jemal (assuming he makes his way here)
 - mirthcard
 - Keia
 - loxmyth
 - Lichtenhart
 - Korimyr the Rat

That makes ten.  What we'll probably end up with is two teams, either allied like the X-men blue and gold teams, or maybe even enemy teams if some of you decide to go with a more Magneto style approach.  I'll make separate threads when we get to that point, but everyone is going to start together.

Character creation:
 - 24 point buy
 - 1st level, any of the six d20 base classes
 - age 15-25; pick an appropriate occupation

This represents your character before your powers manifest.  Everyone is a latent mutant, and when your powers first manifest in game you'll immediately gain one level of Hero.  I'll explain this in more detail later - the only thing to think about right now is what type of powers you'd like to have.

I'll put up a Rogue's Gallery later tonight.  You can use this thread in the mean time if you'd like.


----------



## perivas (Jan 24, 2003)

Character concept:

_Lucius Gittimur was never popular; in fact, he was considered a freak!  And not without good reason.  A rare genetic disease had given him stark white skin and red irises.  His parents, being rich and "successful", took him to see all the doctors but to no avail.  He was incessantly bullied and harassed by the other students in his exclusive private boarding school and lived his life away from classes pretty much by himself.  Still, he had managed to bond with his roommate, who seems a bit more tolerant of his "condition"...that's how he refers to it.  Now, after graduation, he is left without any real friend or purpose.  He had postponed his college admissions in hopes of finding something to suit his taste.

Lucius is not unfriendly or shy, but his "condition" has left him rather lonely.  He has accepted this fact and opted to adopt many hobbies, although he seems unable to concentrate on any one talent for too long.  He has been somewhat successful as a linguist.  And perhaps, his only other strength has been his perservance, physically and mentally, through his experiences._

I see him more as a tough hero than a dedicated one.  He'll probably be a dilettante with languages as his specialty.  I envision him obtaining telekinetic powers...although I'm not sure about that yet.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2003)

Stacy DuPries

Appearance:	Stacy and her sister Lana both stand 5 foot 3.  They both have green eyes and lustrous shoulder length black hair.  The twins have identical curvy figures, which are kept trim through soccer.  Both are beautiful and easily capable of drawing stares, but Stacy is more comfortable with it then her sister, often wearing clothes that emphasize her figure to her best advantage.  Physically identical the girls have distinct personalities.

Personality:	Stacy is the more out going of the two girls, and often drags her more introverted sister to parties, and has convinced her to join the Soccer team to spend time together.  If Lana is the duo’s sarcasm, then it is Stacy who is the kind hearted one who would help pretty much anyone, sometimes even to her own detriment.  Stacy is outgoing and playful, often getting her sister to help her play pranks on her friends, often switching with her.  Stacy relies on her more self-contained sibling for advice, and to be able to say no for her, to make sure no one takes too much advantage of her kind nature.  Although she isn’t stupid, far from it, Stacy often gets her sister’s help with her schoolwork to spend time with her, and to get Lana to spend time with some of the more popular students.  She is proud of her sister’s ability to stand up for herself and her sarcasm, but it also makes her feel sad and hurt at the same time.  She cannot understand how Lana can be happy when she is so sarcastic, and wants to try and help her sister.  She is a naturally kind person, and doesn’t put up with people making fun of anyone around her.  Her friends know by now better then to do it, and have grown to accept her nature.  She often invites whoever is around at the time to gatherings of the popular kids, be they nerds or drama kids or what have you.  She can’t seem to leave anyone out.



Kitana is playing Lana DuPries, Stacy's twin sister.  They are both fifteen year-old highschool sophmores.  Stacy is a fast hero, and an all around athletic popular girl.  If possible she will pickup the power:

Kinetic Control: Increase or decrease kinetic energy. It allows her to change the direction of any moving object or 'push' a target with power rank strength.  Eventually with a lot of training she might be able to work it into a very limited form of telekinesis.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 24, 2003)

Sounds good perivas!  

If you want to be a linguist, you could always take Smart and get the linguist talent.  Just give him a good CON score and take Iron Will as one of your feats to represent mental & physical toughness.  Smart also gives you a lot of skill points to buy many different 'hobbies.'  Or Tough with a little extra in INT?  

What talents and class skills do you want him to have?


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 24, 2003)

I like Stacy, Shalimar 

Soccer was a good choice for the Chicago area - it's probably the biggest sport in the suburbs.  I was going to recommend either Fast or Dedicated based on your description.  

Also I saw you're using the Marvel powers for ideas - fine with me   I'll try to figure out what it would be in 4CtF, and we can always ask for help on the Natural 20 forum if we need to make an entirely new power.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 24, 2003)

Lana DuPries
Smart Heroine

Description: Physically identical to her twin sister Stacey, Lana prefers though to wear her hair up with chopsticks or any kind of interesting hair accessory stuck in it.  Occassionally sprays on some temporary hair dye to give her hair an added kick and make her more distinct from Stacey.  She dresses in rather comfortable, artsy, sort of unique funky clothing to emphasize her own identity.

Personality:  Lana is the sarcastic witty one of the twins.  She is always mocking the conformity of the "Gap-Kids" at school which happen to be Stacy's friends. Tough exterior with a dry, sarcastic, know-it-all ish attitude, nobody at school really wants to get on Lana's bad side, but those who get to know the real Lana find that inside she's actually a shy, sweet dreamer type that lives within her own romantic imagination.

Where her sister is more of an athlete, Lana is more the studious type.  She adores poetry and spends countless hours reading all kinds of books.  Often her speech is an allusion to some poem she read or a quote from a book.  She also plays violin.  Soccer is something she does so she can spend time with her sister, but she's not as good at it as Stacy is.

Lana is protective of her sister and will kick anybody's butt who tries to take unfair advantage of Stacy's good nature.  There is a dark side to Lana and she has a devilish streak for vengeance.  God help the man who would dare lay a hand on Stacy.

Power: Telepathy first and then telekinetics later.  For her I'm planning on concentrating on her mental abilities.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 24, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *I'm in too, if there's still room. Do you have philipjreed's Contruct Mechanus and / or Dungeon #91. I was thinking of some kind of cyborg type and those both have rules that could be cobbled together. I'm sorta inspired by Cyborg from Teen Titans, Robotman from Doom Patrol and Xorn from the New X-Men by Morrison & Quitely. *




Unfortunately I don't have either of those rules sets (I haven't subscribed to Dungeon yet  ).  Also the last time I was majorly into comics was when Image was still young, so anything new I probably don't know much about.  New X-Men I know is pretty new (at least by my reckoning), the other two sound vaguely familiar but I never read them.

That said I'm not opposed to some kind of cyborg hero.  I _would_ like you to be a mutant, but in itself that presents two possiblities to me right off the top of my head:
 - a mutant who can somehow alter his form (something like Colossus maybe?  I think we can do better than that though)
 - a mutant who's been 'borg-ed' by someone, maybe like Weapon-X?

Of course if you really want to be 'just' a cyborg I'll allow that.  We can have one non-mutant character if really necessary - the only guideline is that in a such a case you won't have any 'normal' super powers (that is, any powers will come from tech or gadgets).


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 24, 2003)

Thumbs up on Lana too! 

I was going to say Fast or Smart in her case   And don't take these class ideas the wrong way, everyone.  I just like trying to figure out what character belongs to what d20 Modern class, pretty much just 'cause I like the d20 Modern base classes so much.  Build them however you want, though.  I think the interesting thing about it is that you can make a character with an atypical class pick work (say, a 'geek' with the Charismatic class and a high INT, for example).

Also, having two (or more) characters as telekinetics is fine.  The usefulness of 4CtF is that it doesn't define most of the powers very strictly, so you could have two telekinetics (or telepaths, etc.) who have mostly different lists of powers.


----------



## Keia (Jan 24, 2003)

Well, I've used one character from the past, I think this is prime time for the other.

The concept is a flying powerhouse with luck powers.  Fortune was his name and he when he started he was somewhat strong, very agile, extremely charismatic, and amazingly lucky.  The super-strength, flight, and ranged attacks all came later. 

I think I would start with either a Fast Hero or a Charismatic Hero.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 24, 2003)

Wealth:

Just list your wealth as '2d4 + occupation + any applicable feat (ie Windfall) + 1 if you have any ranks in Profession.'  I'm going to pick the 2d4 'roll' depending on your background - I might make it more than 8 or less than 2 (negative, even).  This represents your personal wealth.  Some characters might have parents, siblings, etc. that can buy or give things to them (assuming you're in their good graces).


Tone:

I expect this to get a bit grim the farther along we get.  I'm thinking about making this either PG-13 or PG-17.  Any comments or objections are welcome, but please make them now 


Hit Points:

Max for first level.  I haven't decided on higher levels yet.


Any other questions on character creation?  I'll be putting up a brief overview of Windy City tomorrow.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 24, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Well, I've used one character from the past, I think this is prime time for the other.
> 
> The concept is a flying powerhouse with luck powers.  Fortune was his name and he when he started he was somewhat strong, very agile, extremely charismatic, and amazingly lucky.  The super-strength, flight, and ranged attacks all came later.
> 
> I think I would start with either a Fast Hero or a Charismatic Hero.  Any suggestions? *




From that list it sounds like Strong, Fast, or Charismatic.  My recommendation is to list out what skills you want to concentrate on and use that to help you pick a class.  You can always pick up a second or third class later, of course.

I'm thinking about just giving everyone Hero points instead of making you take the Hero class.  Any opinions on that?  That way you'll be able to continue advancing in the base classes and keep your powers up to spec at the same time.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 24, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *I'm thinking about just giving everyone Hero points instead of making you take the Hero class.  Any opinions on that?  That way you'll be able to continue advancing in the base classes and keep your powers up to spec at the same time. *




I like that.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 24, 2003)

Krizzel,

Thanks for the invite in, but I think I'm going to have to back out of this one. Seems like you've got more than enough players already, anyway  I'll keep watching the thread(s), though. Looks to be a really exciting game. Thanks again.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2003)

> *I'm thinking about just giving everyone Hero points instead of making you take the Hero class.  Any opinions on that?  That way you'll be able to continue advancing in the base classes and keep your powers up to spec at the same time. *




I like the idea as well.  Powers shouldn't have to take away from your growth as a person.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 24, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I like the idea as well.  Powers shouldn't have to take away from your growth as a person. *




Yep.  I think using the Hero class works best when not everyone has powers, or when some people have more powers than others.  But if everyone has them, then I think it's simpler just to tack them on top of your regular abilities.  I guess think of it like a template that grants you 8 HrPs per character level.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2003)

Here is Stacy, the difference between Stacy and Lana's Charisma is due to Stacy's outgoing personlity, and also makes Stacy much more dependent on others, if she is ever really alone for long she gets worried, and depressed:

Stacy DuPries
Female Fast Hero 1
5’3” 110
Student (Computer use, Performance (sing), Perform (dance))
Allegiances: Lana, Good
Age 15
STATS:

STR: 10	+0
DEX: 14 	+2
CON: 12 	+1
INT: 12	+1
WIS: 10 	+0
CHA: 14	+2

HP: 9
AP: 5
Defense: +5

Saves:
Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +0

Wealth: 2d4+1+1

Talents: Evasion
Possessions: Cell-Phone 
Feats:
Brawl (Their mother wanted to make sure her pretty daughters would be safe, so she enrolled them in a self defense class, although Lana didn’t pay attention, Stacy most certainly did.

	Trustworthy

Skills: 24pts
Computer use:			+3(2)
Diplomacy (cross class):		+6(2)
Gather Info:				+4(0)
Knowledge (Current Events):	+3(2)
Knowledge (Pop Culture):		+4(3)
Perform (Dance):			+6(3)
Perform (Sing):			+6(3)
Profession (spoiled):			+4(4)
Tumble:				+5(3)


Appearance:	Stacy and her sister Lana both stand 5 foot 3.  They both have green eyes and lustrous shoulder length black hair.  The twins have identical curvy figures, which are kept trim through soccer.  Both are beautiful and easily capable of drawing stares, but Stacy is more comfortable with it then her sister, often wearing clothes that emphasize her figure to her best advantage.  Physically identical the girls have distinct personalities.

Personality:	Stacy is the more out going of the two girls, and often drags her more introverted sister to parties, and has convinced her to join the Soccer team to spend time together.  If Lana is the duo’s sarcasm, then it is Stacy who is the kind hearted one who would help pretty much anyone, sometimes even to her own detriment.  Stacy is outgoing and playful, often getting her sister to help her play pranks on her friends, often switching with her.  Stacy relies on her more self-contained sibling for advice, and to be able to say no for her, to make sure no one takes too much advantage of her kind nature.  Although she isn’t stupid, far from it, Stacy often gets her sister’s help with her schoolwork to spend time with her, and to get Lana to spend time with some of the more popular students.  She is proud of her sister’s ability to stand up for herself and her sarcasm, but it also makes her feel sad and hurt at the same time.  She cannot understand how Lana can be happy when she is so sarcastic, and wants to try and help her sister.  She is a naturally kind person, and doesn’t put up with people making fun of anyone around her.  Her friends know by now better then to do it, and have grown to accept her nature.  She often invites whoever is around at the time to gatherings of the popular kids, be they nerds or drama kids or what have you.  She can’t seem to leave anyone out.


Family:  Stacy and Lana are the only children of Richard and Huyen DuPries.  Both are working over fourteen hour days to make partner at their law firm, leaving the girls to their own devices after-school.  Primarily their Grandmother, Ba, who tried to instill the virtues of kindness and self-reliance, raised them because of their parents’ habitual absence.  Once a week a maid cleans their house, one that has been working for the DuPries family for over twenty years in one capacity or another.  Being the Daddy’s girl that she is, Stacy has her dad wrapped around her finger, enough that he is seriously thinking about getting them a car for their birthday, to share, one of those cute little red Miata convertibles, because he is always away.


----------



## garyh (Jan 24, 2003)

Because I promised Kit in another thread, my PC will be a Vietnamese-American woman.    I like the name Linh Tran.

Still not sure about powers...  maybe some sort of energy blast.

Also not sure about the basic class.  I'd like to run a Fast, but I already have three Fast Heros.    Maybe Smart or Dedicated...


----------



## Jemal (Jan 24, 2003)

*Jemal reporting for duty*

MUTANT MUTANT MUTANT
MUTANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yes I love mutants. thankyouthankyouthankyou...

OK, calming down now.. It's 2:30 in the morning and I'm hyped up on chocoalte milk.  Just finished loosing 3 in a row to my friend in M:TG (That's the FIRST time he's ever beaten me more than once at a time.. His new deck is AWESOME.)

Anyways - I can make a d20 modern character but don't have 4CtF... I'll need a bit of help with whatever we're getting outta that book... How do the powers work? 
(If anyone with MSN Messenger has the book(Kitana, shalimar?), just e-mail me and we'll set up a chat where you can help me out.

First off could someone post a listing of some of the different types of powers here?  I used to be a Marvel nut, but haven't kept up with it.  I'm thinking of a few things right now but would like to know a bit more before I decide.


----------



## Keia (Jan 24, 2003)

I like the Idea of a hero points template.  Especially when we are starting out at first in D20 Modern.  If we had to take hero levels we would be extremely underdeveloped in the skills department.

Keia


----------



## perivas (Jan 24, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yep.  I think using the Hero class works best when not everyone has powers, or when some people have more powers than others.  But if everyone has them, then I think it's simpler just to tack them on top of your regular abilities.  I guess think of it like a template that grants you 8 HrPs per character level. *




I like this latter idea more.  It allows late bloomers and also emphasizes the cost/benefit of superpowers.  I feel that in an extended campaign, getting free HrPs will lead to too many miscellaneous and, possibly, incongruous superpowers for characters.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 24, 2003)

The Rogue's Gallery is now up.  Find it here.

You can have a bonus action point if you copy the formatting I used for this character.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 25, 2003)

More notes:

Skill Emphasis can be taken as a feat.  It gives a +3 bonus to any one skill of your choice, and can be taken more than once (once for each skill).


----------



## Jemal (Jan 25, 2003)

OK : I've got several concepts I want to try, so I'ld like to get a little more info on what the other people are doing with their characters.

I don't want to pick one of the things I'ld like only to find someone else taking it, too, so I'll wait a little while untill I see some more of what we've got.. That should help me narrow it down.

BTW - Current concepts include :
A) Alen O'brian, a hyper energetic Irish kid who ends up producing and/or absorbing energy in various forms (Bishop, Gambit, etc)
B) Jonathon Windsor, a Loner who's been picked on all his life and eventually his body starts phasing in and out, so that he can pass through things to get away, or get bulkier to fight back (Jessie from Mutant X, Vision from Avengers)
C) Jackson Sledge (JackHammer), a street-fighter who's used to using his fists to get out of trouble, and develops powers that turn his body into an even more efficient weapon (Enhance Str, Speed, maybe change body to Metal like Colosus, Enhanced Healing, lots of possibilities)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

Kewl hehe I like them all Jemal, but I think I like B and C about equally the same.

Since none of your guys are going to be hackers, (unless you are going to go ahead and make one of your guys a hacker, Jemal) I think I'll add that speciality to Lana since it fits her smart heroine thing.

I  changed Lana to this...

Savant(Computer Use)
Skill Emhasis(Computer Use)


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 25, 2003)

Looks good so far everyone 

Another thing (I should develop a sheet somewhere of my standard house rules):

Languages - 

Your native language is free, and you can both read/write and speak it.

Additional languages cost one point to read/write *or* speak, so two points if you want to do both.  You get one point for each skill point put into the language skill, and one point for each point of INT bonus.

For example, a character with INT 16 wants to learn two languages (beyond her native language) that she can both speak and read/write.  She needs to spend one skill point to do this (she needs 4 points, 2 for each language - she gets 3 from INT, and 1 from the skill point).  If she only wanted to learn to r/w/s one language, she wouldn't need to spend any skill points since her INT bonus alone lets her do that, plus learn to either read or speak one more language.

Hopefully that's not too confusing   If there's any trouble just email me and I'll sort through it for you (put [ENWorld] at the start of the subject though so I don't delete it when I see an address I don't recognize).


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 26, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *BTW - Current concepts include :
> A) Alen O'brian, a hyper energetic Irish kid who ends up producing and/or absorbing energy in various forms (Bishop, Gambit, etc)
> B) Jonathon Windsor, a Loner who's been picked on all his life and eventually his body starts phasing in and out, so that he can pass through things to get away, or get bulkier to fight back (Jessie from Mutant X, Vision from Avengers)
> C) Jackson Sledge (JackHammer), a street-fighter who's used to using his fists to get out of trouble, and develops powers that turn his body into an even more efficient weapon (Enhance Str, Speed, maybe change body to Metal like Colosus, Enhanced Healing, lots of possibilities) *




Personally, I like B.  Though I think so far we have only one person who might be a melee tank (Keia), so maybe you want to choose C?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 26, 2003)

I would go with B to, but I am partial to that power because i was thinking of going with that one before I dedcided on kinetic control.  I also think the guy who plays Jesse on Mutant X(Forbes March) is scrumptious.  Besides that power does not preclude you from being a fighting wizz.

I mean think of the side effects:  Jesse usees it to get so dense that bullets bounce off of him, I don't think that punches will hurt him when he is that dense.  And think of the power of the punches that someone that dense can throw.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 26, 2003)

Okay, I see.  I haven't seen Mutant X, and when he said phasing in and out, I thought he meant turning incorporeal like Shadowcat rather than density control.  In that case go with B 

Oh, and I like your profession, Shalimar


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 26, 2003)

Hehe.  Daddy's little girl, there is nothing wrong with that.  I mean I am my dad's little princess no matter how old I get.  Most of my friends are too.  It fits Stacy so well, Lana too if she wanted it.  Good thing about rich fathers.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 26, 2003)

Tsk, tsk, tsk.  You should've told me you were planning another game.  As Garyh can attest, we can provide small benefits to people on the boards running games using our products.

I guess now I have to email Krizzel a sample copy of the revised FCTF, Modern Edition.    But that'll have to be after I get some sleep.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Tsk, tsk, tsk.  You should've told me you were planning another game.  As Garyh can attest, we can provide small benefits to people on the boards running games using our products.
> 
> I guess now I have to email Krizzel a sample copy of the revised FCTF, Modern Edition.    But that'll have to be after I get some sleep. *





LOL do I get points for using for my Wuxia game? hehe


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 26, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> LOL do I get points for using for my Wuxia game? hehe *




Is it on these boards, and if so, could you post a link?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 26, 2003)

Wuxia 4ctf/Modern 

Here you go Ranger.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 26, 2003)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Tsk, tsk, tsk.  You should've told me you were planning another game.  As Garyh can attest, we can provide small benefits to people on the boards running games using our products.
> 
> I guess now I have to email Krizzel a sample copy of the revised FCTF, Modern Edition.    But that'll have to be after I get some sleep. *





Hehe, thanks RW   I was waiting until I actually got the game up and running (well, unless I had any problems with the 4CtF rules).  I actually do have a couple of questions saved up - I'll be posing them in the Natural 20 forum soon.

Speaking of Natural 20 games, yeah, Kitana is starting up a Wuxia game that's using 4CtF powers as 'Wuxia feats.'  You can find it here.

MerakSpielman is putting together an EoM game here.  I might do one of those myself sometime.

edit - Ack!  Shalimar!


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 26, 2003)

Just testing something out here...don't mind me.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Just testing something out here...don't mind me. *




ALL HAIL THE PURPLE LORD!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 26, 2003)

> Just testing something out here...don't mind me.





You know I have to ask right?


----------



## garyh (Jan 27, 2003)

Can someone take their PC post, put it in a .txt file, and attach it here?  That way I could borrow the complete template without typing in all the vB code.

Thanks in advance!  I'll get Linh Tran up ASAP.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 27, 2003)

Here you go Garyh, this is Stacy's sheet minus the Stacy specific Info, but still having the slots for the info.


----------



## garyh (Jan 27, 2003)

Thanks a bunch Shalimar!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 27, 2003)

Krizzel, how are you going to handle max HrPs per level?  Are you going to go with Character level plus 3?  The reason that I am asking is that most of the powers I have seen described are base rank 5+, meaning we wouldn't be able to use our powers for a couple of levels, till we got high enough to use them.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## garyh (Jan 27, 2003)

I've posted a mostly complete Linh Tran here.  She still needs equipment and her history, but for now, just know that she's an EMT.  I'll try to finish her up later today.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I've posted a mostly complete Linh Tran here.  She still needs equipment and her history, but for now, just know that she's an EMT.  I'll try to finish her up later today. *




i like


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 28, 2003)

Now we have two combat  tanks and a blaster in the form of Keia.  1 telepath/telekinetic in the form of Lana, 1 stacy who needs so much work for her power, and the others who are undeclared or have not posted a sheet.

I would like to know if this is going to be a combat game, or an x-book type game with angsty-ness over the whole mutant condition?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 28, 2003)

Here are the choices for Stacy, I'm a little hesitant on the one with the throne since she isn't so well developed yet, but she is close.  The other one hides her figure entirely.  Help me choose.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 28, 2003)

Here is the one I am hesitant about.

EDIT: cut for size constraints, I'm going with the one Kit Put below.


----------



## garyh (Jan 28, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Now we have two combat  tanks and a blaster in the form of Keia.  1 telepath/telekinetic in the form of Lana, 1 stacy who needs so much work for her power, and the others who are undeclared or have not posted a sheet.
> 
> I would like to know if this is going to be a combat game, or an x-book type game with angsty-ness over the whole mutant condition? *




Linh is going to go with some defensive powers such as projectable shields and the like, with an energy attack thrown in.  Thematically, it'll all be one form of energy, not sure what yet.  She'll be the defender/healer type.

As for the pics, I like the chair one, but for reason that have nothing to do with her character sheet or backstory.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 28, 2003)

Shalimar, where did you find those pics? I'm always looking for good NPCs pics I can use in my games.

Besides, I wanna polymorph in that cat at first occasion


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 28, 2003)

I guess Macario's the only one who hasn't defined his powers yet.  I want him to have a reptilian feel... regeneration, wall-crawling, chameleonic.

I like both pictures, but I think I like the first more for what I gather of Stacy's character.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 28, 2003)

All things Pictures 

This is where I got them, and they do seem to have an awful lot, but most of them aren't very uh...chaste like I see Stacy, and inocent, not even close.  But they are very good drawings nontheless


----------



## garyh (Jan 28, 2003)

Great link, Shalimar!  So, what do folks think of this gal as Linh?  

EDIT:  D'oh!  Attached below.


----------



## garyh (Jan 28, 2003)

Here ya go!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 28, 2003)

She looks really dangerous


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 28, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *I guess Macario's the only one who hasn't defined his powers yet.  I want him to have a reptilian feel... regeneration, wall-crawling, chameleonic.
> 
> I like both pictures, but I think I like the first more for what I gather of Stacy's character. *




You sure pick the expensive powers  

Regeneration is very good though,  It costs 14 points, but it makes you treat all damage done to you as subdual damage, and you heal 1 point of subdual damage a round.  Wow can we all get?  You can buy up the speed to heal more a round as well, pretty scary, thats like the T-1000 from terminator.

A cheaper, but weaker alternative, Fast Healing, costs 7 points, and you just heal 1 regular damage a turn.

Spider climb costs 5 points


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

Since we're on a picture kick...here's a possible one for Lana ;p


----------



## garyh (Jan 28, 2003)

Looks good to me, Kit.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 28, 2003)

Definitely what I picture for Lana.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

I thought this might work for Stacy


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

lol cuz that picture I put for stacy would work really well for Mercedes also


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 28, 2003)

Well consider it Stacy too.  Just not always wearing all the Lace, that stuff is so scratchy I personally hate wearing dresses like that, but Stacy might, if it weren't so revealing.


----------



## Keia (Jan 28, 2003)

Here's the one that would work best for me from that site:


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 28, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You sure pick the expensive powers
> 
> ...




I don't own 4ctf (yet), so I had no idea what anything would cost.  It was just my concept for this character was just "if I went with a lizard motif, what kind of stuff would be useful for a superhero?"  But now I'm not sure what I'll take.  I wanted to be superhumanly agile too... I guess he'll just buy what powers he can level enough to get the others in time.  As it is right now, he's not much of a powerhouse, just someone who can take a licking and keep on ticking.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 28, 2003)

Keia, you might want to edit that, image code is off, just leave it as a link.


----------



## Keia (Jan 28, 2003)

Yeah, I suck at trying to attach images


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Well consider it Stacy too.  Just not always wearing all the Lace, that stuff is so scratchy I personally hate wearing dresses like that, but Stacy might, if it weren't so revealing. *




LOL its alot less revealing than the throne picture.  It sweet and innocent...plus it has the skirt that Stacy likes.

Good lace, really well made lace, isn't scratchy and if worn right can be very sexy.  I'm partial to black lace myself but I can't stand ruffles. ;p reminds me too much of the 80's...a fashion disaster decade if i ever saw one


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 28, 2003)

He looks like ken from street fighter.  Pretty cool.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, good stuff guys 

Nice site - I got distracted looking through the pictures for ones *I* can use.  I'm also curious to see this now infamous 'throne' one 

Anyway, keep up what you're doing.  It looks like we have enough people posted in the Rogue's Gallery to start, so I'll see if I can't get the IC thread up tonight sometime (along with that promised setting info  ).  

You don't need to be in any hurry to get 4CtF, or even get it at all if you have problems with getting it.  That just means that I'll be picking out your powers for you from what you tell me you want.

We're going to go with getting HrPs each level instead of taking the Hero class.  I want to see how it works out - this is just fair warning now that if it's not working to my satisfaction I'll convert everyone over to the Hero-class at that point (though you won't lose any levels - you'll actually gain enough Hero levels to afford your powers).  I think it'll work out fine the first way though.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 28, 2003)

Any idea on how many points we are going to at first level so we can plan for those who do have 4ctf?  AndI know I ask a lot of questions, sorry about that, but will we be going with level +3 HrP point limits on powers or no?


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 28, 2003)

No prob on the questions 

Assume 8 for the first influx of HrPs.  It won't be lower than that.

And yes,  you're limited to level+3 ranks in a power.  If the power costs more than that (say the 14 or whatever for regen) then you can put start putting points in it right away (4 for 1st level) and I will give you some lesser effects (or you can just take restrictions) until you get to the point where you can pay for it fully.  "Lesser effects" is fully at my discretion though.

Okay, off for a couple hours.  I'll be back around 7:30 est and then on for the rest of the night.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 28, 2003)

I updated Stacy to Add her picture and her boyfriend as well.  Please ignore his glowy hand, he is a normal human, who I forsee will freak out when she gains her mutant powers.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 29, 2003)

*waits OH so PATIENTLY for the IC thread.*


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2003)

Leans on Kits head, waiting with her for the IC thread to start.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2003)

Me too, me too.


----------



## Keia (Jan 29, 2003)

Pile on!!


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 29, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Pile on!! *




Woohoo!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 29, 2003)

Is still there room enough for me too?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

Come on, Mario!  *juggles Jemal, Shali, Keia, Loxy*  Hop right on! ;D

*mutters something about guys who think its amusing to use Hanh's head for an arm rest until she shows them what happens when she pulls her elbow back*

muahaha.....


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 30, 2003)

Sure glad I'm not a guy then Kit.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

Okay

I've thought more about Lana.

Her beginning power is going to involve a combination of telepathy, bioelectricity and computer interfaces.  She'll be able to interface with a computer just by touching it, using biolelectric energy to influence the binary bits to do what she wants.  Basically access and write programs at the neuron rate which is much faster than any CPU in existence.

I'm thinking of using the Skill Emphasis from the Hero Feats for Computer Use to bring it to a very high level, adding to it either telekinesis or telepathy or a very  low level energy attack...I'm not exactly sure which would fit for the interface bit of it all.  Restriction is that she must touch be touching the hardware in order to interface with it.

What do ya'all think?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 30, 2003)

I like it, and its most about what you think would make you happy.

So are you thinking about "investing" in the speak with things power?  I think thats what you are talking about right?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shalimar _*So are you thinking about "investing" in the speak with things power?  I think thats what you are talking about right? *




The speak with things power (specifically to objects) doesn't make too much sense to me.  Speak to a lampost??  How can something that's not alive answer you if it has no thought?  I don't understand the charisma stuff with an electronic device...that's just weird.  How can you bluff a computer unless it is a high intensive AI program...but even an AI program, what the heck, who cares about talking to it to get information when you can just hack into it.

She's not "talking" to the computer as in outloud....she is delving into the actually electric current the runs it.  She is messing with the bits on that level.  The speak with things power seems to work on a high level where you're conversing on, for example, an high level application...I'm thinking more low level interfacing, getting down the binary nitty gritty.

She is a hacker.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 30, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Okay
> 
> I've thought more about Lana.
> 
> ...




Sounds good to me.  Since I believe you're the best computer person we've got anyway, why not make it part of her thing?  I really think it's a nifty ability.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 30, 2003)

Okay, I'm putting this here so you can think about it a little.  I'll have it in the Rogue's Gallery thread and/or on my website for reference as well, and in the first post of the IC thread.  Everybody needs to pick the place where they live and the place where they work and/or go to school.  If you need something that isn't on the list (like a hospital, which I just now think of ) let me know.  You can still pick the general area, cause there's pretty much one of everything in each.

Again, this is an alternate version of Chicago (which is why it's "Windy City").  I'm filtering the real world through my own experiences and stereotypes, just simplifying some things for the sake of ease of use, and inventing things as I need them.  I am changing most of the names, but keeping a few minor ones.

IC thread will go up in the morning.  This was the last thing I needed - I just need to make sure it doesn't have any glaring errors, so look it over.


A Guide to Windy City

If there is a true crossroads to the nation, then Windy City is it.  Located centrally in the northern Midwest, the city is not only a nexus of major highways, but is also a railroad hub and home to the world’s largest airport, serving both domestic and international destinations.  

Windy City has large populations of Irish and Eastern European heritage dating back from its earliest days.  The African population increased steadily in the years just prior to and following the Civil War, and is perhaps now even more significant than the earlier ethnic majorities.  Other groups are in the minority, though they are visibly present.  Overall there is much less ethnic tension in Windy City than other communities – here strife is based on class separations instead.  Still, there is little violence (relatively speaking) and Windy City is one of the most friendly cities in the nation.

The north side and Lyondale are where most of the old wealth lives.  

The south side and Calumet Park are the poorest neighborhoods.

The west side begins as poor to middle class, and generally gets more wealthy the farther west you go.  Oak Grove is a very wealthy suburb that’s not too far from the city.

Downtown is built from many blocks of skyscrapers, apartments, and various businesses and shops.  The whole area seems to go on and on, almost like it could go on forever, a whole city unto its own.  One could walk through here seemingly for days.  The Loop, an elevated train, circles around and through downtown, with ground-level spurs to all the outlying areas.


Landmarks

Soldier Field:  This Greco-roman style oval coliseum is the home of the Windy City Grizzlies (football) and the Sting (soccer).  It is located a little ways south of downtown (not quite into the south side though).

Chicago Stadium:  The west side home of the Windy City Buffaloes (basketball), and the Arrows (hockey).

Comiskey Park:  Not too far from Soldier Field, this baseball stadium is the home of the Clovers.

The Rosemont Horizon:  A ways west from the airport, into the suburbs, this smaller indoor facility sees high profile basketball and soccer games from the area’s high school and private youth teams.  It also hosts concerts and special events, and sometimes Sting games when they have a conflict with the Grizzlies.

O’brien Airport:  The world’s largest airport, serving both domestic and international destinations, O’brien is a sprawling complex of terminals, concourses, runways, hangars, warehouses, and more.  A miniature city unto itself, complete with shops, restaurants, hotels, and an interstate spur to handle all the traffic.

Schaumfield Tower:  The country’s tallest building, and the world’s second tallest.  This black skyscraper dominates the city, home to businesses, shops, and tourist attractions.

The Magnificent Mile:  A ‘mile’ of Michigan avenue in downtown is home to upscale stores and shops of spectacular proportion and wares.  This is one of the huge tourist attractions of the city.

Woodberg Mall:  A shopping center among the country’s largest, located in the western suburbs.  The surrounding area is full of satellite strip upon single store, along with a few small towers of cube farms.

Navy Pier:  A small, upscale shopping center located on a man-made peninsula on the downtown lakefront.  Various parks line the area from here to the Museum of Natural History, from the north to the south end of downtown.

Museums:  Art – downtown; Science & Industry – south side, near Soldier Field; Natural History, Planetarium, and Aquarium – downtown lakefront

High Schools:  in the city, North High, West High, and South High;  the suburbs have Lyons High in Lyondale, Lincoln High in Oak Grove, and Kaufmann High in Calumet Park

Universities:  Evanston University in Lyondale, Windy City University along the south side lakefront, a branch of University of Illinois just south-west of downtown, and Windy Community College in the west side.

Fermilab:  Another largest for the nation, and second largest in the world, Fermilab is a laboratory and particle accelerator.  Besides their studies, the distinctive inverted-Y tower hosts lectures, concerts, and other cultural events.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 30, 2003)

And also...


The year is 2005.

It is Monday, January 31st.  Recent snowfalls, though not breaking the records set in the blizzard of ’78, have topped five feet, delaying the start of the University semesters to today.  The area High schools only started last week, two weeks late, and today the second week of school begins.

Almost two weeks ago the new President, Victor Harrison – a democrat – took office.  He was elected as a representative of the common citizen as a reaction after the previous President fought a year long war in the Middle East.  Though it was successful, a previously ailing financial sector, and the fact that taxes were actually lowered during the war, has crushed the economy (though the rich did get richer).  The problem has been further worsened by the nation’s new commitments to peacekeeping in the Middle East region, and the ongoing crusade against terrorism.  Harrison’s platform of economic repair with results for the middle and lower classes won out by far.

And experts in Windy City forecast that Harrison’s election may spell problems for the city’s current mayor, William S. Springfield.  This year is set to see the opening salvoes in what looks to be a hotly contested mayoral race that will actually be taking place next year.  The south side of the city has been hit particularly bad by the nation’s economic woes, and much of west side is barely better off.  

In sports news, the Buffaloes have had a huge start over the last couple months to their season.  There are high hopes for a championship this year after their last one five years ago.  The Grizzlies are also doing well, improving on their past performance, but it would be huge upset for them to even make it into the running for a shot at the finals.  The Arrows, though, are not doing well, and they haven’t been for the last couple years.  Interest in hockey games – at least Arrows games – is falling.

Daily life, aside from the difficulties of economy and weather, is more or less status quo for the city and its suburbs…


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 30, 2003)

Nice. I like it very much. I do hope that 2005 will be a little better than this  but it's a nice setting. I thought that Joshua's father could have been a soldier, and maybe this has something to do with Joshua's mutation. He will probably live in the deepest south side and 'work' in a liitle gymnasium there. He left school two years ago, but he was in South High. I'd like to have a place where he could go running in the morning; is there a park or something? He also is a supporter of the Grizzlies, when he gather enough money to go to the coliseum. He's looking for a job in the security for the day, while he continues to fight at night, but didn't find any till now.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 30, 2003)

Wow, that's a lot of detail.  I second Lichtenhart's comment: nice!

Macario definitely lives in the southside/Calumet Park.  Which means that he'd go to either Kaufmann or South High.  Currently he spends most of his time at a public library... if there aren't any close by, he'll use one of the Universities.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 30, 2003)

Lana and Stacy would probably live in Oak Grove and Go to Lincoln high.  But its up to Kit, They could also live in Lyondale and go to Lyons High.


----------



## Keia (Jan 30, 2003)

Lorenzo's family lives in Oak Grove and he goes to school at Lincoln High.  He 'fell' into an easy part-time job at a computer store on the Magnificient Mile.  He does drive a car provided by his parents (something older but cool).

Keia


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 30, 2003)

Is there any current legislation on mutants?  Containment, registration, Genocide and all that?  Does everyone know about them?  Persecution?


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 30, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Is there any current legislation on mutants?  Containment, registration, Genocide and all that?  Does everyone know about them?  Persecution? *




Huh?

Mutants?  What mutants?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 30, 2003)

If there was an emoticon for crying in frustration that would definitely be me about now.  Please smack him for me Kit.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *If there was an emoticon for crying in frustration that would definitely be me about now.  Please smack him for me Kit. *




Sure, in about half an hour, he's going to pull up all innocent-like outside my door.  I'll get in the car and then give him a smack upside the head for ya...that suffice?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 30, 2003)

Definitely.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm about to post the IC thread, guys 

Please don't post until I introduce your character.  Also keep in mind you don't have your powers yet - I'll let you know when they start manifesting.  So far as anybody knows there is no such thing as mutants.  There are no superheroes of any other kind either.

You are all driving the story.  You're entirely free to go in any direction you wish, good or bad, right or left, up or down.  Just tell me what you want to do and I'll let you know what happens (make sure you don't post results though - I do that - you post attempts and intentions).  Everyone is starting off in a different spot (for the most part - Lana and Stacy obviously start together).  If you want to steer your paths to meet up with each other, that's fine - I won't stop you.  But at the same time, don't feel pressured to meet up with everyone right away.

I want to explore who these characters are, give you a little time to develop them and get their personalities down before we introduce the *huge* complication into their lives.  I want to see who they are before anyting happens to them, because really the meat of a story like this is how they deal with what is about to happen to them.  How do they change, what do they become, and so on.

All that said it won't be too long before we get into the mutanty goodness 

One last note - I added a fire station, hospitals, and private schools to the city guide.  Take a look at it in the IC thread if you're interested in any of those.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm attempting a crude map here...let's see if it works.


```
NLL XXXXXX
WNNN XXXXX
WWNN XXXXX
OWDD XXXXX
OWDD XXXXX
WWSS XXXXX
WSSSS XXXX
WSCCS XXXX
```

Cool, it worked decently.  I haven't found a map of Chicago I like yet but I'll post a real graphic when I do.

For now, here's the layout in general.  

N is north side
L is Lyondale
W is west side
O is Oak Grove
D is downtown
S is south side
C is Calumet Park
X is Lake Michigan

As you can see, the city is butted right up against the south end of the lake (that bottom row is where the lake ends - suburbs actually continue down around the end of it, but that's beyond our scope for now).  There is a road, Lake Shore Drive, that runs all along the lakefront (it's really more like a highway, with five lanes in both directions through downtown and much of the other parts too).  Directly against the lake are some small beaches and a bike path that you could jog on.  There's also a long series of parks through the downtown area just on the west side of Lake Shore Drive, which you could also use for a jogging area.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 31, 2003)

You know I should probably also mention that people can live in downtown - I don't know if anyone realized that or not   There's all sorts of housing options there, from ritzy to cheap and everything in between.

I need to hear from people in this thread about where you live and where you work/go to school before I start you off.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm thinking Oak Grove/Lincoln high.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 31, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *I'm thinking Oak Grove/Lincoln high. *




LOL...hanging out with the twins...why am I not surprised....


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 31, 2003)

A quick look over the characters shows some minor quibbles, but I'll get to those tomorrow.  At the moment I'm concerned about things that are missing:

Lorenzo needs to pick a feat.

Linh needs at least a paragraph of bio/history so I have some idea of her.  She can work at Houseton Street Station, but needs a place to live.

Jonathan needs an occupation - I'd suggest either Criminal or Athlete.  You could get Brawl that way and take that feat chain, which is more classical 'streetfighting.'  Take martial arts if he's really more of a...martial artist   You could also develop both, though remember you can't use them together (I am trying that route in Gangs of Texas).


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 31, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *I'm thinking Oak Grove/Lincoln high. *




Just be warned that Oak Grove (and Lyonsdale) are wealthy areas - they have a lot of police, who are well armed and tend to harrass anybody who looks like a troublemaker.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 31, 2003)

1st : It's Jonathon, not Johnathon
I want to make Jonathon into a martial artist eventually, A "RYU/Ken" kidna guy (Remember the old streetfighter game?).

Yes, Kit, hanging with the twins I suppose you could say.

And I know it's a wealthy area, that's the REAL reason I picked it (Kit goes 'yeah right'.  ), b/c his parents are wealthy and fairly well known.  Besides, the cop'll pick on him anyway cuz he's a 'suspicious-looking' black guy who fits the description of basically every male black criminal in the city (According to those damn racist cops in this city.. Grumble Grumble).

And I'm still deciding between criminal and Athlete.  I dont really want Brawl, b/c it doesn't work together with combat martial arts very well, but the only reason to go Criminal is rebelling against his parents/pissed off at the world in general.
Neither the bonus feats or skills from the occupations does much for me, so I'm just going to pick for RP sake.  I highly doubt he'ld be an athlete, cuz it was the jocks who were always picking on him in the first place.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 31, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Neither the bonus feats or skills from the occupations does much for me, so I'm just going to pick for RP sake.  I highly doubt he'ld be an athlete, cuz it was the jocks who were always picking on him in the first place. *




Well athlete doesn't mean he has to be a jock.  He could be an underground athlete....underground fighter kind of thing if he wanted to be.  It could just mean that he has the basic skills to be an athlete.  Also if you pick a class skill that you already have, then you get a plus 1 bonus to it.

Hey you mixing up the worlds here? =) Its Gangs of Texas thats got the racial/ethnic tension going on dere hehe...

So his parents are wealthy but he's going to dress like he's a part of a gang?  Or is he going to be a snazzy upperclass dresser?  It will make a big difference on the "profiling".


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2003)

As far as money and all that.  Ah, what are our wealth scores?


----------



## Keia (Jan 31, 2003)

Okay, I picked my additional feat (forgot that I was still thinking about that - thanks!) and added a few of the locations into my background.  Anything else, just let me know 

Keia


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 31, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *I need to hear from people in this thread about where you live and where you work/go to school before I start you off. *




Macario lives in Calumet Park and goes to school at Kaufmann.  He works part-time at a small supermarket in South side.  He spends most of his time in the biggest public park in the area, or in the library as I stated above.

Am I missing anything?


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 31, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well athlete doesn't mean he has to be a jock.  He could be an underground athlete....underground fighter kind of thing if he wanted to be.  It could just mean that he has the basic skills to be an athlete.  Also if you pick a class skill that you already have, then you get a plus 1 bonus to it.
> 
> ...




Exactly.  We're all about the classism here 

Anyway, I was thinking of Athlete as the 'underground' athlete for you.  But whichever.  You don't have to actually use the skills/feats if you don't want to.  Or if there's an occupation you can think of that isn't in the book, I'll take a look and stat it up (martial artist would pretty much be an athlete, though perhaps giving one of the MA feats instead of brawl).


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 31, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *As far as money and all that.  Ah, what are our wealth scores? *




TBD once everyone has their occupations and bios.  I'm basically going to fudge the 2d4 roll towards whatever end I think is appropriate for the character.

Also, wealth as I'm going to use it represents your personal wealth - the money and buying power that you actually have and is *yours*.  Stacy and Lana probably won't have high Wealth bonuses - they're in school after all.  But what they can get their parents to buy for them, get allowance, etc. is a different story.  Really it will only become important if you want to get something without your parents knowing.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2003)

So how was my first post?  I was going for sweet, but I fear she may have come off as cutsie.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 31, 2003)

STACY

The two perform skills should be +5 (three ranks plus 2 charisma bonus) unless I'm missing something.

Everything else looks good


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2003)

Consider it fixed    I originally had perform at 4 ranks for each, but ddropped them and a few others to buy up Diplomacy and a few other skills like proffession.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 31, 2003)

LANA

FORT should be +1 (0 class plus 1 constitution)

Taser and Pepper Spray attack bonus should be +2

Computer use should be +11 (+15 with notebook computer): 4 ranks +2int +1occupation +1savant +3skill emphasis

Investigate should be +4 (2 ranks and 2 int)

Perform (stringed) should be +2 (2 ranks and 0 cha)

Repair should be +3 (1 rank, 2 int)

Leather jacket is 4lbs, DC 10, and actually gives you +1 to defense when you wear it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 31, 2003)

fixed ;p and she's ready to go!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2003)

So help her convince their dad to drive her boyfriend to school  .


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 31, 2003)

LORENZO

Charismatics have 7 skill points per level, with the x4 at first level that leaves you with 4 left to spend (I counted 24, unless I missed a cross class somewhere).

Also, Knowledge (arcane lore) will probably be of very limited use.  The only thing you might get out of it would be astrology, UFOs, and other pseudo-science type things, which I'd probably let you roll for with knowledge (pop culture) at a little higher difficulty (which would be about the same since you've got more ranks in that).  Just letting you know in case you'd like to put it in something else - otherwise I'll try to make it useful somehow


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 31, 2003)

MACARIO

You get two free language ranks from your INT bonus, if you'd like to use them.  It costs one rank to speak a language, and one rank to read/write a language.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 31, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *MACARIO
> 
> You get two free language ranks from your INT bonus, if you'd like to use them.  It costs one rank to speak a language, and one rank to read/write a language. *




Okay, fixed.  I chose Spanish.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 31, 2003)

LINH

is spot on 

Just need that bio.  Oh, and for equipment just give me a list of what you think is reasonable given your occupation and standard of living.  Everyone else who doesn't have equipment yet should do the same.


----------



## Keia (Jan 31, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *LORENZO
> 
> Charismatics have 7 skill points per level, with the x4 at first level that leaves you with 4 left to spend (I counted 24, unless I missed a cross class somewhere).
> 
> Also, Knowledge (arcane lore) will probably be of very limited use.  The only thing you might get out of it would be astrology, UFOs, and other pseudo-science type things, which I'd probably let you roll for with knowledge (pop culture) at a little higher difficulty (which would be about the same since you've got more ranks in that).  Just letting you know in case you'd like to put it in something else - otherwise I'll try to make it useful somehow  *




Thanks,
Bluff fell off the sheet when I was converting to the template.  Also, changed arcane lore to business (some of his dad's work rubbed off on him).

Anyway, changes are done. 

Keia

p.s. equipment will have to wait to tonite, but will be nothing extraordinary.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 31, 2003)

JONATHON

Hit Dice should be 1d8+1 (hp are correct though)

BAB is +1 (melee and ranged values are correct though)

Everything else checks out.  Just needs an occupation.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 31, 2003)

JOSHUA

You get one more skill from Athlete.

Keep in mind you don't have your powers yet.  It's fine if you want to leave them on there (it'll save you from updating later), but I'll be using his normal stats until then (meaning he only has 10 hp for the time being, etc.).

Melee attack bonus should be +4 (+1 BAB +3 STR).  Super Strength specifically does *not* add to attack bonus, though it does add to damage.

+1 defense when you wear the leather jacket

FORT save should be +3 (1 for class and 2 for con)

*Brawl and Combat Martial Arts*:
These feats do *not* stack.  You can either use one or the other.  So your attack options would be (reflecting the +4 melee bonus as above):

Brawl +5 1d6+4 non-lethal damage, *not* armed
Brawl w/ Brass Knuckles +5 1d6+5 lethal damage, *not* armed
Martial Arts +4 1d4+4 lethal/non-lethal damage, considered armed

Martial Arts gains no benefit from brass knuckles.  

All of the above is without the Super Strength.  Using that increases the damage of each by +2.

I know the rulebook is not very clear on this (I only know from the errata) so feel free to change one of the feats if you want.  I think it's still useful having both, because it leaves you with the choice of doing lethal or non-lethal and also whether you want to open yourself to an AoO or not (martial arts is more defensive, while brawl is more of a reckless offense).


----------



## Jemal (Jan 31, 2003)

K.

Hows this for an occupation:

Martial Artist
Bonus Feat : Combat martial arts or Defensive Martial Arts
Skills: pick 2 of the following: Jump, Tumble, Hide, Move Silent
Wealth Bonus: +1


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 31, 2003)

Mmmm it looks like I got many rules wrong, especially unarmed combat and non-lethal damage. I need a bit of time to figure out what will be Joshua's focus.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 1, 2003)

Jemal, add Climb to the list of skills and I'd take that occupation too. 

I went read the wizards' forum and I think I finally got it right. There are things that sound a little absurd to me, but there are in normal D&D too, so I won't complain about them.
I envision Joshua's punches to hurt badly, rather than have a chance (rather little at this level) to knock out someone, so I think I'll drop Brawl and the brass knuckles. It matters little to me that it's called Combat Martial Arts instead of Boxing, I think that's the way to go with my char.

I also got Super Strenght wrong (in fact I couldn't figure out why it costs less than Heightened Phisical Ability:Strenght, I think I'll take the latter when will come to it. I still dunno why Heightened Defense costs the same as Super Agility, anyway.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 1, 2003)

OK, I edited Joshua using Jemal's occupation. Now everything should be ok.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 1, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *K.
> 
> Hows this for an occupation:
> 
> ...




Yeah, that's reasonable.  Just add Balance and Climb to the skill list.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 1, 2003)

Concerning the Profession skill - 

There is only one Profession skill.  You don't need to list it as Profession (job X), though you can if you want.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 1, 2003)

I just made it profession(spoiled) for laughs and to part way explain the father-daughter relationship, if that was what you were talking about.

I can't wait to see how good a boyfriend you play.  I'm waiting with baited breath for his answer to the phone call.


----------



## garyh (Feb 1, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Linh needs at least a paragraph of bio/history so I have some idea of her.  She can work at Houseton Street Station, but needs a place to live.*




Will do tonight!  I haven't had a chance to get on the boards since Wednesday! 

EDIT:  Linh is now updated!


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 1, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *I just made it profession(spoiled) for laughs and to part way explain the father-daughter relationship, if that was what you were talking about.
> 
> I can't wait to see how good a boyfriend you play.  I'm waiting with baited breath for his answer to the phone call. *




Hmm well you'll have to wait til tomorrow - too tired to think now   I'm not sure whether I should make him good or bad, either.

Oh and profession most people did that, otherwise I wouldn't have bothered to say anything.  I just want to prevent anyone assuming it works the same as the (rather useless) profession skill in D&D.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 1, 2003)

Here's a bit more info on their relationship if it helps:

-They have been friends for for 8 years
-They started dating last year when he got the nerve up to ask her, for their first date He took her to a fair
-He is the first boy she has ever dated
-she's in love with him, not real love, that puppy love, infatuation thing
-He is pretty popular, about as much as she is
-She only lets him make-out with her, and she also hugs him and sits in his lap, totally unaware of how frustrating it is to the poor boy (she thinks everything is going perfectly)
-He wants to 'go farther' with the relationship (One rason that Lana doesn't like him, but puts up with him for stacy's sake)


----------



## Jemal (Feb 1, 2003)

OK, Fixed then.  So can I come IC now?  Introduce me!  yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah!!


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 1, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OK, Fixed then.  So can I come IC now?  Introduce me!  yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah!! *




Linh, Jonathon, and Joshua coming up


----------



## Keia (Feb 3, 2003)

Krizzel,

Lorenzo is done at home, thanks!

Keia


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 3, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Krizzel,
> 
> Lorenzo is done at home, thanks!
> 
> Keia *




Cool 

I'm going to have them all arrive at the same time, so as soon as Shalimar and Kitana are done....

I'm guessing Jonathon is going to be late  hehe


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 3, 2003)

Stacy is ready to get to school.  Her flirting with Chgris could expand to any time alloted to it.  Though you might not wantt o have him in the same classes or she might not pay any attention


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 3, 2003)

Oh hey

If anybody wants to know what alot of the quotations mean, where they're from, why their used etc...feel free to ask me  here and I'll explain.

I'll be using alot of quotes from literature with Lana and they are all meant to be completely sarcastic on many different levels and actually amusing if you get it.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey, you guys at the school don't have to talk to each other if you don't want to.  I just wanted to leave you an opening, in case.  Obviously the girls know of Lorenzo, and it's also pretty hard _not_ to notice twins.  Especially good looking ones


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 3, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Oh hey
> 
> If anybody wants to know what alot of the quotations mean, where they're from, why their used etc...feel free to ask me  here and I'll explain.
> 
> ...




Okay, well start with the Tirra Lirra part - I didn't get that.  Also I see why he's kind of like Lancelot, but not exactly I suppose.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 3, 2003)

The quote comes from Tennyson's _The Lady of Shalott_ which is his version of the story of Lancelot and Elaine.

The Lady of Shalott is a magical being who lives alone on an island upstream from King Arthur's Camelot. She looks out at the world outside her castle window using a mirror and weaves what she sees into a tapestry. She is forbidden by the magic to look at the outside world directly. The farmers who live near her island hear her singing and know who she is, but never see her.

The Lady sees ordinary people, loving couples, and knights in pairs reflected in her mirror. One day, she sees the reflection of Sir Lancelot riding alone. Although she knows that it is forbidden, she looks out the window at him. The mirror shatters, the tapestry flies off on the wind, and the Lady feels the power of her curse.

An autumn storm suddenly arises. The lady leaves her castle, finds a boat, writes her name on it, gets into the boat, sets it adrift, and sings her death song as she drifts down the river to Camelot. The locals find the boat and the body, realize who she is, and are saddened. Lancelot prays that God will have mercy on her soul.

Lancelot's refrain "tirra lirra" is a direct allusion to Autolycus' song in Shakespeare's _The Winter's Tale_ in which he refers to "tumbling in the hay" with his "aunts" (prostitutes). It serves to highlight the Lady's repressed emotions and sexual tensions.

In this case it is the repressed sexual emotions of a not yet sexually mature Stacy and a horny 15 year old Chris.  Notice that it is Lancelot aka Chris who sings this song and it is the Lady of Shallot who listens and turns away from her work to look at him.

Chris is Lancelot and Stacy is the Lady of Shallot. Lana calls him Lancelot because she thinks he'll hurt her twin because she sees that Stacy is like the Lady who looks at things through the reflection of her own beliefs (that world is good and everything is hunky dory) and that Chris will be the one who will break her mirror and hurt her.

The quote I used is the part right before Lancelots song and image causes the lady to turn, see him, and destroy her life with her broken mirror.

LOL wow I hope you don't mind me continually hijacking your game for literary lessons because Lana's going to have plenty of those coming up.  She's a very smart girl.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm glad I'm not playing the smart twin wow, great job Kit.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 3, 2003)

ok.. now I know I read too much.. I'm not even in any university literature/english classes and I understand half the allusions. *L*
Anyways, Krizzel, I'll be as late, yeah, but jon don't really care right now.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 3, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *ok.. now I know I read too much.. I'm not even in any university literature/english classes and I understand half the allusions. *L*
> Anyways, Krizzel, I'll be as late, yeah, but jon don't really care right now. *




LOL

Neither am I right now and I already KNOW I read too much.  My mom used to  punish me for reading too much, in fact.  I could go through a 20-100 pages of reading material per hour depending on if I was trying to analyze it for class or reading it for fun or just scanning to memorize information.  I was a book-o-holic.  I nearly read the entire library at my grade school.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 3, 2003)

hey is it alright if I change Perform(stringed instrument) to Perform(voice) for my occupation and my skill points?

She'll be learning to play guitar, but right now not too good at it until she levels up.

whadday think, Krizzel?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

;p

I got yelled at....

*sniff*

EDIT: however I'm not gonna be the one suffering...


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 7, 2003)

LOL  hardly 'yelling'

Besides how many times have I heard "take out your sig"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

;p

EDIT:  Offer withdrawn, what was I thinking?  No more staying up late  lol its worse than being drunk for me.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

Oh, hey Keia, I'm a little fuzzy about my rather dramatic outburst in GoT so I'll restate in the correct thread.

I hope you don't mind the Lana thing.  I don't expect Lorenzo to reciprocate or anything at all, just do his own thing.  I like messing with the unrequited love thing for a while.  Its a little different than Anh's hopeless idolization of Dr. Harrison in OC8 though if she manages to get him fall for her, it would be quite a scandal in the OC8, huh?  What do you think, Gary?

I have a 3 part-post series to deal with that in all its teen angst glory from kinda being attracted to full blown out crush...all within her inner mind.  She's got quite an imagination and a dramatic side to her and I plan to make use of it with much literary license...hehe

Hey Krizzel is Jason supposed to be a possible love interest? 

Stacy is the popular man magnet twin.  Lana is the one wallowing in self-pity and teen angst aka she's your typical teen poet! hehe  if a guy likes her, why that will just confuse her.  

So is Jason a junior?  I  mean chemistry is normally a junior level class in most highschools.  Since Lana is so smart I can see her being ahead in classes.  She probably wants to graduate early.


----------



## Keia (Feb 7, 2003)

Nah, I don't mind.  

I know this kind of stuff went on in school (from both males and females) and it's a great concept.  Lorenzo's in a unique situation where he has no social barriers (at least at school) as he gets along well with everyone - and more importantly, he dates everyone.

Right now, he's chasing Becca.  During football least year, he was dating Jennifer, who was a bookworm (not literally  ).

But don't worry, you'll have plenty of time to do the angst thing - until Krizzel gives us something else to worry about, that is.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

Ah

But Lana is a...

smart-mouthed brainy skater chick poet rebel

plus a sophomore

and she would never in the horror of horrors allow anyone to know about a crush of hers in fear of her sister who would try to set her up with the intended crush and reduce the normally arrogant overconfident teen with the sly tongue to a complete idiotic mess--Lana hates being out of control of herself


----------



## Keia (Feb 7, 2003)

I understand completely.

I'm sure no one else knows (but it is fun to read  ).

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

I just got a hellishly wonderful idea

Mutant powers manifest at the moment of incredible hormonal and emotional surge right?

Well...(if you'll pardon me, Keia) I'd like to use Lorenzo as Lana's catalyst.  After getting her worked up on deep into the crush thing, if Lorenzo would be so kind as to kiss Becca or whoever he's dating at the time where Lana could catch/see...that would spark a hailstorm of teen angsty emotional whirlwind feelings.

hehe I'm already seeing it...magnificent, dramatic, oh so poignant

PS. Shalimar, it would be at this time that Stacy would notice something is up with Lana and probably figure out she likes Lorenzo as Lana will be in too much of a depression to hide it...and plenty of poetry about it shall be written...

I guess I could write some of my own poetry for Lana


----------



## Keia (Feb 7, 2003)

So, let's see here.  You want me to help you and all I have to do to help is kiss a girl.  And, its the girl I'm chasing after.  Man, what a tough request  .  I'll see what I can do.

I wonder what's going to happen to have us get our powers.  We are rather scattered.  The anticipation is . . . uhmmm, making me wait . . . no . . . uh . . . delicious.

Keia


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 7, 2003)

Well, if the mutant powers do have to do with heightened emotional response then it definitely shouldn't take long for Stacy to get to that level of anxiety, frustration, or happyness.

Depending on how umm, amorous Chris is, that is.  Heck even having someone being beat up in front of her could do it, she would try and stop it, and if the bully took a swing at her the fear might do it, deflecting the punch into a stonewall or something like that.

I do look forward to ahh encouraging people to 'cheer' Lana up though


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *So, let's see here.  You want me to help you and all I have to do to help is kiss a girl.  And, its the girl I'm chasing after.  Man, what a tough request  .  I'll see what I can do.
> *




Don't strain yourself too much there.  Wouldn't want you to pull a muscle.  hehe


----------



## Keia (Feb 7, 2003)

Must . . .resist . . . smart retort.  Whewww. (that was too close!)

That was good.  

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Must . . .resist . . . smart retort.  Whewww. (that was too close!)
> 
> That was good.
> 
> Keia *




bah don't bother resisting!  I never do


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 7, 2003)

LOL hehe funny guys

Good thinking on the mutant 'awakening' ideas.  Keep the brainstorming coming - it's helpful   Just keep in mind that _I'll_ let you know when the powers start coming - and don't worry it'll be obvious when it happens.  It will probably be at different times for different people, but I'll try to make it within a short span of time so no one is left behind.

That said I need everyone to decide what their first 8 Hero points are going to be spent on.  You can't spend more than 4 on one power.  If you want to use restrictions check them with me first.  If there are powers that are more expensive than 4, you can put up to 4 points in them and keep adding one each level (just like a skill).  You'll only have diminished effects until you pay the full price, but at least it gives you something.  I might also let you trade up to better powers when more points become available (the three healing powers come to mind), but check with me first if that's what you want to do.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

hmm

1> telepathy
2> basic lowest level electric attack
3> everything else pile into computer use

think this enough for the bioelectric power to interface with computer?

EDIT:

Heighten up her INT score to 18
Skill up her computer use
Low level telekinesis?


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 7, 2003)

Well, my biggest problem is that I don't know what powers are available.  I'll just tell you the powers I want core to my character and perhaps you can let me know what the costs are?

- Regeneration/fast healing of some sort.
- Wall climb (Shalimar pointed out that this costs 5 points)
- Chameleon
- Enhanced dex

I can see why this would be expensive, but I don't need everything right at the beginning; at least you know what I'm working towards.  And he's a pretty defensive character; more the stealthy type.  I'm also thinking he might grow a tail at some point.  What would that be counted as, if anything?

EDIT: Oh, and what are examples of restrictions?  Could they be just disadvantages or do they have to be tied to a particular power?


----------



## Keia (Feb 7, 2003)

As far as powers go (tentatively):

*Heightened Mental Attribute *(Charisma) [Genetic] 4 HrPts: Base Rank 2, Increased Rank x1 [2 Ranks]; Total cost 4 ranks.
_ Fortune has a +4 to his Charisma Attribute_

That part was easy, the rest is more complicated.  Hopefully, the Big Book of Super Powers will clear it up.  Luck based powers are difficult to build without a specific power, so I may delay on those.

I thought of something interesting but I would need to e-mail you about it to discuss first.  Krizzel, if you're okay with that, I'll e-mail the idea from my home account.

As for the rest of the Hero points, here is one option:

*Super-Speed* [Genetic] 2 HrPts: Base Rank 1, Increased Rank x1 [1 Rank]; Total cost 2 Ranks.
_Fortune has increased speed such that his base speed is 50. _

This will go well with the Flight when I can buy it.

I will edit the rest in later.

Keia


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 7, 2003)

Email is fine, just make sure you put an [ENWORLD] tag at the beginning of the subject, otherwise I might delete it.  I generally kill emails on sight unless I recognize the address or subject right away - tagging stands out though and helps avoid the wrath of the delete key


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 7, 2003)

I'll spend my first 8 HrP in this way:

Heightened Defenses (natural, +1) 2 ranks
Heightened Physical Ability (Strenght) 3 ranks
Super Strenght 2 ranks
Super Tough 1 rank

I also wanted to tell you this is the most intense game I played in quite a bit. I'm loving every post of it.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2003)

Stacy will go with the following

Telekinesis: base cost 2
2 additional points spent to boost the strength on it to 10
total cost 4

Heightened Defense(deflection): base cost: 2
2 additional points spent to make the boost plus 2
restriction: Only physical attacks 2 points
total cost: 2

Impact resistance: base cost 2
total cost 2


Powers beyond first infusion
Attack, Energy: Force: base cost 1
enhancements: Short Range 2pts, line 1 pt


----------



## garyh (Feb 8, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I hope you don't mind the Lana thing.  I don't expect Lorenzo to reciprocate or anything at all, just do his own thing.  I like messing with the unrequited love thing for a while.  Its a little different than Anh's hopeless idolization of Dr. Harrison in OC8 though if she manages to get him fall for her, it would be quite a scandal in the OC8, huh?  What do you think, Gary?*




I think Anh is doing a great job and is an interesting character with interesting relationships.  If inter-group romance blossoms, I'm sure it'll be fun for all.  I trust you and Krizzel to pull it off.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think Anh is doing a great job and is an interesting character with interesting relationships.  If inter-group romance blossoms, I'm sure it'll be fun for all.  I trust you and Krizzel to pull it off.   *




Its not at all a problem?  I mean think about it.

Anh is an 18 year old college freshman.
Dr. Harrison is her professor.
They're collegues in a high-profile OC team for DISNEY.

If they start shacking it up with romantic rondevous...don't you think the paparazzi will be going crazy?  Think of the scandal!


----------



## garyh (Feb 8, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Its not at all a problem?  I mean think about it.
> 
> ...




Oh, there may be in character ramifications, I just meant that I figured the players could handle it.  Yeah, your points are valid, but that would just make things more...  _interesting_, and that's always more fun!


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Hey this is *MY* OOC thread.  If you're not going to talk about my game, then you must praise my virtues, right?  Isn't that written as a rule somewhere?



Oh, anyway...um...got some power ideas for Linh?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> * you must praise my virtues*




*coughs* do you REALLY want me to do that?

   

Hey everyone... Krizzel has a really nice tight @ss


----------



## garyh (Feb 8, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Oh, anyway...um...got some power ideas for Linh? *




I keep meaning to pull out my 4CtF, but getting sucked back into a reply.  Gimme a few minutes.


----------



## garyh (Feb 8, 2003)

Okay, Linh's first powers:

Shield - Base Cost 4 HrP.  Linh can summon a defensive barrier of pure force.

Status Sense - Base Cost 4 HrP.  Linh can delve a living being's body to discern their condition.

Future powers may include - Heal Wound, Energy Attack, Immunity (Disease/Poison/Stunning/Subdual), Heightened Wisdom, Create Object.

Anyone have any thematic suggestions for that odd bundle of abilities?    I'm having trouble tying the healing stuff in to the shield/energy/force stuff...


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I keep meaning to pull out my 4CtF, but getting sucked back into a reply.  Gimme a few minutes.   *




No prob   I'm curious to see what you were thinking of for 'defensive powers.'  If there's anything that's not in there feel free to suggest it and I'll take a look.

edit - ack ok you beat me 

Oh and Vorr, be my guest


----------



## garyh (Feb 8, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No prob   I'm curious to see what you were thinking of for 'defensive powers.'  If there's anything that's not in there feel free to suggest it and I'll take a look.
> 
> ...




I need more help with the theme than with the power selection.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> Anyone have any thematic suggestions for that odd bundle of abilities?    I'm having trouble tying the healing stuff in to the shield/energy/force stuff... *




errr....I'm trying not to say "she can tap into the living force that surrounds us, binds us together and exists between all things"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Oh and Vorr, be my guest  *


----------



## garyh (Feb 8, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> errr....I'm trying not to say "she can tap into the living force that surrounds us, binds us together and exists between all things"  *




So her genetic mutation is that her midichlorians are off the scale?   

All things considered, that's not THAT bad of an idea...  I was also thinking in terms of powers used by Aes Sedai in the _Wheel of Time._.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *




Just trying to follow the rules as handed down so long ago.  I _was_ going to call you by your final title, but I figured that might give too many wrong ideas


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So her genetic mutation is that her midichlorians are off the scale?
> 
> All things considered, that's not THAT bad of an idea...  I was also thinking in terms of powers used by Aes Sedai in the Wheel of Time.. *




Pretty much...hehe, now I'm thinking of Weird Al

Anyway, let me percolate a bit.  I always liked tying random rolls on the Marvel power tables together, so I should be able to come up with a couple ideas.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Just trying to follow the rules as handed down so long ago.  I was going to call you by your final title, but I figured that might give too many wrong ideas  *




My final title?


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> My final title?  *




Yes, from the original online Vorr


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, from the original online Vorr *




Well hey...it was alot of fun doing all those machinations  

Your original online title isn't any better to repeat without a bit of wrong ideas either considering your position at the time


----------



## garyh (Feb 8, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pretty much...hehe, now I'm thinking of Weird Al
> 
> Anyway, let me percolate a bit.  I always liked tying random rolls on the Marvel power tables together, so I should be able to come up with a couple ideas. *




Looking forward to seeing what you come up with!


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what you come up with!  *




Here's one so far - I'll keep thinking for other options.

What if her powers come from some ability to directly manipulate cells?  

Status sense - Linh can interface with other's cells directly through touch, and by accessing the nerves she can inspect the target's injuries.  If at range, maybe it would operate over some kind of pheroemones?  Or those could be limitations.

Shield - instead of a true shield, she can hold out her hand and block things, kind of like Vader does in ESB.  She can cause the cells in her hand to 'harden' (as in defense prepartions and not hard like steel) and prevent damage from the incoming attack.  Until you make the shield mobile, she could only do it while concentrating (and thus have to stand still).  Maybe some more restriction points there, I dunno we'd have to look at it.

Healing power - a la Status Sense

Attack power - well it'd make sense as a touch attack, manipulating cells to harm.  If ranged, I'm not sure - debilitating phereomones?

Creat Object?  What are you planning to do with that?


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Hey people in the lunchroom 

No biggie, but you probably can't hear what Lana said unless you're nearby (unless she was yelling it?).  You can definitely hear Luke though - he's making a scene.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Hey people in the lunchroom
> 
> No biggie, but you probably can't hear what Lana said unless you're nearby (unless she was yelling it?).  You can definitely hear Luke though - he's making a scene. *




Nope she's not yelling anything.  At this point only the skater buddies and Luke + Jason know what Lana said.

And hey!

She doesn't stalk around =P btw at least not yet


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2003)

Oops, I thoght the curses implied she was yelling, sorry

consider it edited


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 8, 2003)

You know, if this game was a TV series I wouldn't lose an episode for anything on earth.

Krizzel, do you have any suggestion about what Josh could do in the afternoon or it's totally up to me? If the latter, I think he'd go check on his grandmother and then go straight at the laundry.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Oops, I thoght the curses implied she was yelling, sorry
> 
> consider it edited *




No problem. 

Certainly she could probably see that Lana is angry with the guy, if she's looking in that direction.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *You know, if this game was a TV series I wouldn't lose an episode for anything on earth.
> *




soap opera! 

I'm having fun deal with the teen ansty angry at the world everybody hates me syndrome.

LOL don't worry people, she'll get better  so you don't feel like strangling her every five minutes. hehe


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *You know, if this game was a TV series I wouldn't lose an episode for anything on earth.
> 
> Krizzel, do you have any suggestion about what Josh could do in the afternoon or it's totally up to me? If the latter, I think he'd go check on his grandmother and then go straight at the laundry. *




Totally up to you.  Just post what he's doing and I'll take it from there.  If you want to say "Josh will do this, then this, then this" that's fine too, I'll just give the results of each thing until something interesting happens.

And I'm glad you're liking it   I hope it's not too much high school romance


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> And I'm glad you're liking it   I hope it's not too much high school romance  *




lol its fun!  I mean, I remember it as always being such a rush, emotions, ridiculous crushes, making fools of ourselves.

And of course...teen angst! 

But you were pretty good with Luke and Jason, I almost thought she would go for it.  Too bad she has such a skeptical nature.


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2003)

> And I'm glad you're liking it  I hope it's not too much high school romance




I think our natures and personalities have been developed through this - that's for sure.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Damn Krizzel ;p

You're stealing all my moves.

Hehe I taught you _too_ well.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Damn Krizzel ;p
> 
> You're stealing all my moves.
> 
> Hehe I taught you too well. *




Is that a complaint or a compliment? 

Definitely I'm getting the kind of things I wanted out of the characters.  But, more more!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is that a complaint or a compliment?
> 
> *




compliment cuz you're doing Becca quite well, but hey when you try dem same moves on the master, uh uh,  nice try with Luke and Jason

Besides I got a few nice ones still in reserve to show you yet


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Hey, I'm just throwing people in.  How Lana reacts to them is her business


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Hey, I'm just throwing people in.  How Lana reacts to them is her business  *




Interrupting her pity party, huh?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

hmm Krizzel wants to do a cast line up like I did with GoT so here's my picture of the twins for him--what do you think Stacy?  They're in uniforms and yep its the same picture only mirror imaged, LOL ;D


Lana & Stacy


----------



## Keia (Feb 9, 2003)

I added a picture for Lorenzo - it's tentative at this point.  Let me know what you this.

Oh, it's in with with rogues gallery spot of Lorenzo.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *I added a picture for Lorenzo - it's tentative at this point.  Let me know what you this.
> 
> Oh, it's in with with rogues gallery spot of Lorenzo.
> 
> Keia *




Damn, I'm feeling inspired already, LOL.

He's a little more blonde and fair-skinned  than I pictured him to be but otherwise cute.

oh and it wasn't easy trying to find decent 15 year old pictures =P


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 9, 2003)

I like both 

Lorenzo can still change what his hair color is (or it could be dyed in the picture).  I definitely can *see* his personality in the picture, which is cool 

I like the twins too.  Too bad you can't change the lighting so it'd be on the same sides of their faces  hehe but that's not worth worrying over.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

Yeah the picture shows off Stacy's personality a little more than Lana's  but since I needed them to both be the same face I was kinda stuck.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 9, 2003)

I like it Kit, very good.  I also liked the two of them from that artist site as well.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *I like it Kit, very good.  I also liked the two of them from that artist site as well. *




Yep I do too, but Krizzel wants non-cartoony pictures.  Just like what I did for GoT.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 9, 2003)

I like both, actually, but I'd like to do a gallery with just 'real' pictures.  I don't mind having more than one picture for people though, in different mediums.  It's hard to find a single picture that perfectly fits a character - unless you draw it yourself


----------



## Keia (Feb 10, 2003)

Glad everyone likes it.  Let's say that the picture was taken jsut ing just after an experiment with coloring that went awry last winter.  Now he's tanned and well, the frosted look was for 2004. I do think it captures the look and the attitude.

Keia

p.s.  I like the 'twins' as well.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

Hmmm....

What to do next?  Well I for one want to get Lana on her snowboard and hitting the slopes.

I'd also like a nemesis....there's nothing more fun than a nemesis!


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 10, 2003)

Be careful what you ask for... 

I'm just here to drop the bombs and watch ya'll  deal with them.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 10, 2003)

I should mention for the pictures I'd like color if you can find them.  

I really do like the pic of Lorenzo, though.  Who is it?  Maybe we can find a colored one.  If not, I might attempt to colorize that one 

I'm also going to try to look at Lorenzo's and Macario's powers tomorrow.  I did have another idea for Linh that I'll get to too.  

And I'll be updating things to dinner/game time for the most part.  Tomorrow.


----------



## Keia (Feb 10, 2003)

How about this one, although it would need to be trimmed up some.  The guy's name is Charlie Hunnam.

Anyway here is a color pic.

Keia


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 10, 2003)

Well what to do for Stacy hmmm?


My to do list  
-Tell Lana its all my fault
-Go to the game
-Go home with Eric
-Get her parents permission for the cheerleading
-help plan the dance
-Go to Melissa's house over the weekend to learn to cheerlead, as well as have them help me get ready for my date
-Go out with Chris for our anniversary


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

I found pictures for them

Same actress, different hairstyle and pose to show off each twin.

First Lana - picked this for her b/c of the rather messy spiky updo that she likes.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

Okay now its Stacy, the more sweet looking one. 

So what do you think of using these instead?  Same face, different attitude?

I was thinking the intial pictures I used made them look REALLY too young. ;D


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 10, 2003)

All good there   And we can definitely crop, edit, alter stuff.


----------



## garyh (Feb 10, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Here's one so far - I'll keep thinking for other options.
> 
> ...




I think the cell thing works great for the healing stuff.  I'm a little iffy on her cells creating the 20 foot mobile shield she'll eventually have.   As for the create object, that was an extention of the pure force / shield angle.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 10, 2003)

Stacy would wear something like what the picture of Lana is wearing (more revealing), but otherwise all of it is fine.  I didn't have a problem with the more sporty version of the two above.  they are only 15.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shalimar _*
> Stacy would wear something like what the picture of Lana is wearing (more revealing), but otherwise all of it is fine.  I didn't have a problem with the more sporty version of the two above.  they are only 15. *




That's not revealing, that's tame and definitely something Lana would wear ;p hehe  but I did try to find one that was more fashionable for Stacy yet still had her hairstyle and all, but the other pictures of the actress looked too old for the twins.

LOL I only went looking for other pics b/c Krizzel suggested it


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 11, 2003)

More ideas for Linh:

A sonic theme.  Sympathetic vibrations can have a healing effect on people (that might be entirely pseudo-science, but it'll work for our purposes).  A shield could be concentrated soundwaves that keep folding back in on themselves somehow.  And attack power could be disruptive vibrations.  *And* there's a great triple-meaning superhero name here:  *SIREN*.

Pure energy theme.  She can give energy to people to fuel their natural healing processes, and create a shield that physically blocks attacks by sapping their energy.  The ranged energy attack is obvious.  No need really to specify more than that she can increase/decrease energy of any form.


----------



## Keia (Feb 11, 2003)

Nothing for Lorenzo.  The game is good to go for him.


----------



## garyh (Feb 11, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *A sonic theme.  Sympathetic vibrations can have a healing effect on people (that might be entirely pseudo-science, but it'll work for our purposes).  A shield could be concentrated soundwaves that keep folding back in on themselves somehow.  And attack power could be disruptive vibrations.  And there's a great triple-meaning superhero name here:  SIREN.*




We have a winner, folks!!     I *LOVE* the whole bit, especially the name!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

Me too 

whoo hoo go SIREN

hmm Lana needs a kewl name now....


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 11, 2003)

I like Cypher, Now help me with Stacy


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 11, 2003)

Arrgh, well the game will happen tomorrow because my headache isn't cooperating anymore tonight.  Should have stuff posted in the morning.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

LOL

well there's Slapshot, the name of the mutant who has the same powers.  I kind of like Slapshot, it invokes the right image.

Hmm...Kinetic Girl?  Spin Girl?

Hmm...let me think some more on it.


----------



## Keia (Feb 11, 2003)

How about Ricochet for Stacy?

I like Siren and Cypher as well.  I'm partial to Fortune for me (plus its not taken in the comic world, yet, unlike my other character, phoenix).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *How about Ricochet for Stacy?
> 
> I like Siren and Cypher as well.  I'm partial to Fortune for me (plus its not taken in the comic world, yet, unlike my other character, phoenix). *




Oh! I like that!  

Hehe I was thinking Catalyst, but Ricochet sounds so much more cool.  Go with that for Stacy.

Cypher works with Lana on so many levels, I love it myself.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 11, 2003)

how about Kinesis?

I geuss Ricochet, or slapshot would work ok, but she'll use stacy when she can get away with it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

oh oh oh!

I've been running through my memory of different poems I read and just thought of a good one for Luke Waverly.  Anybody read "My Last Duchess" by Browning?

Just want to add that I love being  a woman.  I mean...we multi-task like nobody's business.  Can you believe I'm programming, running through my memory for poetry remembered, singing to a song, reading and writing to the boards all at the same time?

;p

hehe...hmm where is Krizzel? he must be sleeping...or working on his Middle Earth stuff...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 11, 2003)

I've come to the conclusion that it's incredibly difficult to find good pics of black people on the net. This is the best I've come up for Joshua, what do you think of it? Can you help me find anything better?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *I've come to the conclusion that it's incredibly difficult to find good pics of black people on the net. This is the best I've come up for Joshua, what do you think of it? Can you help me find anything better? *




I have a great link, and I think I have a good one for you in mind but thats on my home computer.

You should try looking up American actors on the net.  Think of movies you've seen.  Try basketball players or football players if you want the right bulk.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 11, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *hehe...hmm where is Krizzel? he must be sleeping...or working on his Middle Earth stuff... *




I'm here.  Doing that, making lunch, and delving into some old writings for ideas.  Also stuck in a news story + reader comments that someone linked me to


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Krizzel _*
> Also stuck in a news story + reader comments that someone linked me to  *




o.0

couldn't possible be...ME...

hehe it's Krizzel!

*dances around Krizzel* 

My most favorite Purple Lord in the whole wide world! (not that there are that many Purple Lords)

Didn't you love the comment Jim made about me though regarding that newstory?  I was like...oh NO! _Noooooooooo_


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 11, 2003)

How's this as a pic for Macario?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *How's this as a pic for Macario? *




aww he's adorable  and looks like the right age too


----------



## Keia (Feb 11, 2003)

Is that Sisko's son from DS-9, loxmyth?

Keia


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 11, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Is that Sisko's son from DS-9, loxmyth?
> 
> Keia *




Yup   But don't tell Macario that.


----------



## Keia (Feb 11, 2003)

You're secret is safe with me.   

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

http://www.blackflix.com/celeb_list.html#Anchor-35882

Here ay go, a good place to find pictures that you might need for African-American actors/actresses.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmm.. Cant find a picture yet, But i've got some ideas for my super name...
STONER
FAZE
ETHER
any sugestions?  what do you guys (+girls) think of these?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Hmm.. Cant find a picture yet, But i've got some ideas for my super name...
> STONER
> FAZE
> ETHER
> any sugestions?  what do you guys (+girls) think of these? *




Hmm...okay, boy.

what exactly is your power again?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

Density control/phasing

Kinda a cross between Vision(Avengers), Collosus(X-men/X-facter/X-something), and Jesse(Mutant X)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

Fazor
Phaser
Miasma

err...lol too late to be thinking of anything coherent 

 

Just finished  my homework and the only thing on my mind is sniffing network packets and analyzing traces


----------



## Keia (Feb 12, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Hmm.. Cant find a picture yet, But i've got some ideas for my super name...
> STONER
> FAZE
> ETHER
> any sugestions?  what do you guys (+girls) think of these? *




How about Wraith? Spectre?

Or something really different GhoSteel?

Personally, I like Wraith.

Keia


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 12, 2003)

Ok I made this for you. I found a face I like and a pic to show how Josh should look after a fight.

I'd like his powers to be simple, making his body grow stronger and tougher, his skin harder and more resistant. As his powers progress, his size should become really impressive (maybe it already is).  Next powers I'd like would be invulnerability, inexaustible endurance, impact resistance, and if it could be done with these rules, kinetic energy absorption and release a la Guido "Stronguy" Carosella 

Now I need a battle name too, what does Joshua suggest you?


----------



## Keia (Feb 12, 2003)

For a name suggestion:

How about *Powerhouse*?

Easy name, with a lot of different meanings because of the way your powers work.

Keia


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

I like wraith, but there's 2 problems with it...
1. It's benig used by someoen in the d20 metal joe campaign, and I hate using other peoples names.
2. It doesn't explain the hardening aspect, only the phasing out.

Ghosteel is good.. Ghost Steel explains me perfectly..

Problem is pronounced it sounds like "Go Steel"

hmm.. still thinking but that one is in the lead so far.

And I love that pic for Josh, lichtenhart.  POWERHOUSE sounds cool for you too.

Speaking of which, anyone remember the old Marvel hero "Power Man"?  He was cool.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

hows this for a pic of Jon?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

Lets try this one more time, I hate it when the pictures don't work...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 13, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *hows this for a pic of Jon? *




Hmm looks good.  What's it from?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 13, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> For a name suggestion:
> How about *Powerhouse*?
> Easy name, with a lot of different meanings because of the way your powers work.




Thank you Keia I like it a lot 

I'm glad you like the pics James. I know Power Man/Luke Cage by name, since I'm afraid it was never published in Italy. I did a net search and it looks like his powers are very similar to the ones I intended for Joshua. I guess I read too much Marvel comics and I've started to think in the same way. 
Mmm what about Misteel? does it sound better to you?

How much hrp should cost in your opinon to get permanently the large size with all the related adjustments? I think between 12 and 15.
How much to emulate the Ignore Hardness talent from strong hero? the same as emulating a feat?
Oh and if I pick invulnerability I should pick at first a common item or material that overcomes it. Should it be a density matter, so a material denser than my skin should be able to hit it true? have you got better suggestions?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmm looks good.  What's it from? *




*GASP!* You've never heard of Jett Jackson?

And Lichtenhart - Mistell.. It'd be perfect if I was female, but.. "Miss Steel".
I'm not trying to shoot down all these ideas, just tryign to find one that's perfect.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 13, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *GASP!* You've never heard of Jett Jackson?
> 
> ...




Geez why don't you just call yourself "Alloy boy"


----------



## Keia (Feb 13, 2003)

Jemal,

The Steel Phantom, the Metal Mirage, the Invunerable Image, the Titanium Terror, the Windy City Wisp (okay, maybe not that one), or . . . 

How about the * Untouchable *?

A lot of different meanings for what you do, covering both intangibility and hardened forms, and is historical for the Windy City.

Keia

[Edit] I really like untouchable, I'm proud of that one.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 13, 2003)

What sbout inverting the concepts and making it into something like Ironshade?

I just noticed our party is composed by Lorenzo (maybe he's got italian relatives?) three asian girls and three black boys. Somewhat odd, don't you think?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lichtenhart _*
> I just noticed our party is composed by Lorenzo (maybe he's got italian relatives?) three asian girls and three black boys. Somewhat odd, don't you think? *




OMIGOD there's only ONE WHITE boy? (and he's not completely white cuz he's got some spanish heritage in him is what Keia said)

That's a first!  and pretty darn kewl


----------



## Jemal (Feb 14, 2003)

All Hail the 
"Empowered Ethnics"

And IronShade sounds awesome.. so does Untouchable.


----------



## Keia (Feb 14, 2003)

Wow, I hadn't even considered the group dynamics.  That's way to cool. 

And yeah, Lorenzo has some Spanish heritage in him.

Man, garyh, nothing like starting a game with a building on top of you.  Talk about bad karma. 

Keia


----------



## Jemal (Feb 14, 2003)

Maybe his Karma ran over Krizzels Dogma, and thats why his character's under a building.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 14, 2003)

Is it me or are there a lot of uh 'thugs' here   I uh don't know how friendly Stacy is going to be with everyone.  People who street brawl scare her, and while she may pity macurio and granny, the boys will scare her if she finds out .  Not trying to be offensive, just a heads up.  I know she is suppoused to like everyone, but hurting others is a bad thing to her, probably going to be an obstacle to overcome when she gets her powers.


----------



## Keia (Feb 14, 2003)

The diversity in backgrounds and attitudes will certainly make for some interesting role-playing if/when we get together.  I, for one, can't wait . . . well I can wait, but you know what I mean.  

Keia


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 14, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Is it me or are there a lot of uh 'thugs' here   I uh don't know how friendly Stacy is going to be with everyone.  People who street brawl scare her, and while she may pity macurio and granny, the boys will scare her if she finds out .  Not trying to be offensive, just a heads up.  I know she is suppoused to like everyone, but hurting others is a bad thing to her, probably going to be an obstacle to overcome when she gets her powers. *




I don't see Joshua as a thug. He hates hurting people. He does what he does because he's got no other chances. If one will come and offer him another way of life, he couldn't be more happier to accept. What would you do, in his situation?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 14, 2003)

lol

well stacy and lorenzo are the only happy happy preppy people who love the world and everyone loves

we got 2 streetfighters one of whom is a juvenile deliquent

one bullied kid

a skater/boarder rebel poet

interesting team I think


----------



## Jemal (Feb 14, 2003)

A bullied kid?  WHERE!?!?!?
Must go beat up his bully..

And I'm not a thug... Think of Jon as..
A ranger with favoured enemy: Bullies

He streetfights b/c he can, and b/c most of the people he fights are jerks and jocks, the kind of people he hates.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 14, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *A bullied kid?  WHERE!?!?!?
> Must go beat up his bully..
> *




LOL...that would be two very overly made up girls.

have fun!


----------



## Jemal (Feb 14, 2003)

Well... Um...

There are other things one can do to punish people...  lets see once I get phasing abilities, must by camcorder..
hehe, how many points would it take to be able to phase through something and take objects with me (I'm hoping I can do that off the bat unless we're gonna change my name to 'Nature Boy'.. If you get my drift)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 14, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Well... Um...
> 
> There are other things one can do to punish people...  lets see once I get phasing abilities, must by camcorder..
> hehe, how many points would it take to be able to phase through something and take objects with me (I'm hoping I can do that off the bat unless we're gonna change my name to 'Nature Boy'.. If you get my drift) *




God help you if you try to phase into Lana's shower


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 14, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Is it me or are there a lot of uh 'thugs' here   I uh don't know how friendly Stacy is going to be with everyone.  People who street brawl scare her, and while she may pity macurio and granny, the boys will scare her if she finds out .  Not trying to be offensive, just a heads up.  I know she is suppoused to like everyone, but hurting others is a bad thing to her, probably going to be an obstacle to overcome when she gets her powers. *




I think that's supposed to be part of the fun.  I mean, I'm pretty sure Krizzel said earlier that we could end up with two opposing team.  I for one wouldn't be offended if my character scared Stacy.  I intend for him to be rather sarcastic and caustic (at least at first), so I _expect_ that he won't be winning any popularity contests.

I could see Macario taking all the anger, disgust and fear that he's faced for the last couple years of his life, and deciding that he just doesn't care about other people.  He may turn out to be more of a vigilante anti-hero.  That is of course, unless he gets an "Uncle Ben" in life - a reason to be an actual hero.

Anyway, that's how I see it.


----------



## garyh (Feb 15, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *lol
> 
> well stacy and lorenzo are the only happy happy preppy people who love the world and everyone loves
> 
> ...




What, no love for the paramedic?


----------



## Keia (Feb 15, 2003)

You have to get out from under a building first  

You were counted in the original seven, though, that's something.  

Keia


----------



## garyh (Feb 15, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *You have to get out from under a building first
> 
> You were counted in the original seven, though, that's something.
> 
> Keia *




Well, I'm trying everything I can think of, but the DM seems preoccupied with the high school.   

I hope I'm not going to be like Mat in _Path of Daggers_ (I believe) and miss the whole first adventure trapped under a building.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 15, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What, no love for the paramedic? *




hehe well if you survive, I'll put you in there ;D


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 19, 2003)

Sorry guys ... I was going to update tonight but I'm getting too tired.  I will get all you non-basketball game types moving in the morning 

edit - oh, and here's hoping I roll well for Gary


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 20, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Sorry guys ... I was going to update tonight but I'm getting too tired.  I will get all you non-basketball game types moving in the morning
> 
> edit - oh, and here's hoping I roll well for Gary  *




squashed before he even gets to meet everyone else....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 21, 2003)

Also to let people know

real-life is catching up fast, so for the next week or so I won't be able to post as often as I normally do unless i can get a few things done first

I'll try to post at least once a day on every thread and definitely at least once a day on the threads I DM.

clackety clackety!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 23, 2003)

hehe

I gave Lana some skating theme music  on the last post...whee!

Go girl go!

I hope you guys have enjoyed her tricks, recognize any of them?


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 12, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *Well, my biggest problem is that I don't know what powers are available.  I'll just tell you the powers I want core to my character and perhaps you can let me know what the costs are?
> 
> - Regeneration/fast healing of some sort.
> - Wall climb (Shalimar pointed out that this costs 5 points)
> ...




I'd forgotten this, and it's getting close to the time I need it  hehe.

So...

Regen:
 - Fast Recovery (cost 2); you heal 2x normal (ie 2hp per level per day)
 - Fast Healing (cost 9); you heal 1 hp per round (+2 hp for every 2 extra points you put in over 9, so 3/rnd at 11, 5/rnd at 13, etc.)
 - Regeneration (cost 14); all attacks deal subdual damage to you, and you heal 1hp of subdual per round (+2 for an extra 2 points, etc.); can lower the cost by 1-4 points by taking a weakness to a specific substance/attack (how common it is determines the discount)

Climbing:
 - Spiderclimb (cost 5); you can climb at half your normal speed, stick to walls with hands/feet/body; works on anything but a perfectly smooth surface (ie there needs to be at least some microscopic texture - but that's pretty much anything except a high quality telescope mirror); +25 to climb skill, if rolling is even necessary (shouldn't be except in extreme circumstances)

Chameleon:
 - Nothing specifically for this; I'd say it'd be either a bonus to hide or disguise, unless there was something else you wanted the power to do; skill bonus powers cost 2 points per +3

Dex:
 - Adding to dex costs 3 per +2
 - Super Agility is something you may/may not also want; it costs 2 per +1 and adds to initiative, AC, dex checks, dex-based skill checks, and Reflex saves; it doesn't increase your actual dex, and doesn't add to ranged attacks; you could get this in addition or instead of the straight add to dex

Tail:
 - depends on what it does; I could see it giving a boost to balance or climb, providing some kind of attack, maybe something else

The skin stuff also makes me think of scales - do you want to buy some natural armor?  That costs 2 per +1.  You could also get DR, though that costs a bit more.

Restrictions can be either to an individual power or the character as a whole.  The restrictions given in the book are Always Active (where that would be a disadvantage - Cyclops' eyes for example), Circumstance Injury (something that hurts you - Kryptonite), Circumstance Suppression (same thing, but suppressing your powers instead of doing damage to you), Damaging (using the power hurts you), Encumbrance Restricted (can only use the power with light or no armor), Fatal Weakness (some kind of attack form that kills you if you get hit with it - when you are crit'ed with the attack, you have to make a Reflex save or die), Item (power comes from an item/gadget that can be separated from you), Limited Use (can only use power 1/day), Space Restriction (you have to have space free around you to use the power, ie a number of 5' squares open), Unrestrained (power can activate on its own, out of your control).  They vary in how much they discount the power, depending on how common they occur and how detrimental it is to the power in question.  Not all restrictions work with all powers.  Things like Circumstance Injury, that apply to the character as a whole rather than a specific power, give you bonus points to spend instead of discounting a power (technical difference there).  If you have other ideas for a restriction feel free 

In general you're getting a 1-4 point discount with the above (or that many bonus points to spend).

Lastly keep in mind that I'm letting everyone invest in more expensive powers.  So if you want to go for Regeneration, you can go ahead and start putting some points into it now (and I might give some lesser effects, depending on how many points you've got in there).  Or you can upgrade, with my approval.  For example, you could buy Fast Recovery to start, then upgrade to Fast Healing, and then to Regeneration.  In fact that's kind of the same thing as 'investing,' so...


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 12, 2003)

I'd also like the ability to jump large distances, vertically and horizontally. A "Leap of the Clouds" type ability and I'll put two points in it.

Okay, how about I go with this for now?

Climbing: 5 pts
Fast Recovery: 2 pts (which I'll continue to upgrade after this)
Jumping: 2 pts.

Which probably leaves me 1 point over.  Could I have an unsettling appearance (maybe scaled skin, reptilian eyes, etc) to offset that?  I'm thinking of going through a period where he grows progressively more monstrous, but eventually learns to control it (and thus lessens the penalties at a higher level).

For now I'll just have Chameleon be a descriptive thing, but have no mechanical significance except maybe fluff (ie when succeeds at a hide check, sometimes it's just because he wasn't spotted, sometimes it's because he blends totally with his background).  Maybe at some point far down the line I'll try and upgrade it to a "Hide In Plain Sight" type ability, but not now.

Tail:  Again, I figure that this is something that is just a hindrance at first, but eventually h'ed gain some faculty over it (use it to trip, as a weapon etc) at later levels.

Scales as armour would be cool too, at some point.  Possibly I'll buy them next time around.

Also, anyone have ideas for a name?  The best I can come up with is the Lizard Dude


----------



## Keia (Mar 12, 2003)

Loxmyth,

For a name, how about Raptor, Dragon, or even Gecko?  Out of those I prefer Raptor, but Gecko seems to be close to the abilities that you're looking for.

Raptor or Dragon (more the komodo dragon than the fire-breathing type - though that would be cool, too) have more of a superhero-y feel to them.

Just some ideas,
Keia


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks Keia!

Actually, I had thought about Gecko but I like it even less than Lizard Dude.   The gecko is definitely the inspiration of most of my abilities, but I really don't think it's a name that will strike fear into the hearts of my enemies .  However, I'll consider Dragon or Raptor.  Of course, if there are other ideas, I'm all for them.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 12, 2003)

If You don't like Gecko, how about Geicko?  IT could save you hundreds on Super Hero insurance.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 12, 2003)

I love Gecko....I think its really really cute...


----------



## Keia (Mar 12, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I love Gecko....I think its really really cute... *




Therein the reason not to go with Gecko.  Tough to take the 'cute' superhero seriously. . . .  

Keia


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 12, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *If You don't like Gecko, how about Geicko?  IT could save you hundreds on Super Hero insurance. *






			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I love Gecko....I think its really really cute... *




Lizard Guy it is!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 12, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Therein the reason not to go with Gecko.  Tough to take the 'cute' superhero seriously. . . .
> 
> Keia *




I should point out though that Lizard Boy's side-effect to his superhero ability (all that skin shedding) is actually really a huge gross factor for girls.  So having a cute superhero name might alleviate that a bit if it can get them to go "awwww!"

Besides he's a kid, lol like any kid is going to strike fear into the hearts of his enemies no matter what name he has 

Or you can be like "Robin" and change your name later on to "Nightwing" when you grow out of it ;D (kid vs adult superhero name)

btw you do realize that people are going to call you Lizard Boy and not Lizard Guy or Lizard Dude, don't you?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 12, 2003)

you could go for....

Lizard Lad


----------



## Keia (Mar 12, 2003)

That's why I like Raptor better or . . . .uh . . .Hidden Dragon!!  

Keia


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm mostly joking with the Lizard Guy/Dude thing, guys   So no, no "Lizard Lad" for Macario's name.  Sorry Kit.

And he's a kid, true, but if everyone else gets cool names, I want one too!  Unless you're going with
Digital Doll then I might consider it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 12, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *I'm mostly joking with the Lizard Guy/Dude thing, guys   So no, no "Lizard Lad" for Macario's name.  Sorry Kit.
> 
> And he's a kid, true, but if everyone else gets cool names, I want one too!  Unless you're going with
> Digital Doll then I might consider it.  *




But the alliteration!

LOL if it didn't remind me of Barbie I would consider it.  But unfortunately, Lana is as far from Barbie as you can get.  Now if I had made her a cheerleader and popular girl, maybe so.  but that's her twin.

I like Lizard Lad...mostly because unless he's going to get come claws (Raptor) or breathe fire (Dragon) those names wouldn't fit.  Is he going to get some of that?

PS I still like GECKO!


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 12, 2003)

Well, those don't have to be the only names in contention, you know, that's why I opened up the floor to my esteemed colleauges.  Lizard Lad just screams Silver Age /Four Colour stuff to me, and besides it's _sooo_ uncool... but I'll consider it if Lana goes with
Wired Woman to stick with the alliteration theme.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 12, 2003)

if we're going with the new alliteration theme, I might as well go with: 
The Phantom Phenom.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 13, 2003)

lovely

I edited my post to add Lana's thoughts

now I have _two_ depressing characters...oh fun fun....


----------



## Keia (Mar 13, 2003)

She may be depressing now, But nothing says that she has to stay that way.  Soon we'll be running for our lives and won't have time to be depressed.   

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 14, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *She may be depressing now, But nothing says that she has to stay that way.  Soon we'll be running for our lives and won't have time to be depressed.
> 
> Keia *




I think this qualifies as running for her life...or rather...skating for it...


----------



## Keia (Mar 14, 2003)

The odd thing is I may be running for your life as well.  

I've got to keep the karma flowing favorably.  

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 14, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *The odd thing is I may be running for your life as well.
> 
> I've got to keep the karma flowing favorably.
> 
> Keia *




LOL!

oh great...swoop in to save the day (maybe) then ride off into the sunset with _becca_

Tell me again how that is not going to make her more depressed? lol hehe


----------



## Keia (Mar 14, 2003)

Mental health - not Zo's area.  

Physical health - especially when he knows something bad could happen, definitely Zo's concern.   

The difficult part will be pulling it off.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 14, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Mental health - not Zo's area.
> 
> Physical health - especially when he knows something bad could happen, definitely Zo's concern.
> 
> ...




How would he know something bad would happen?  He seemed pretty not too worried about it earlier.  For all he knows its just three boys doing a stupid race down the hallway.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm beginning to think though as I watch Lana ...that she's falling into the perfect niche for an unscrupulous Magneto-type.  Can't get more perfect than that.  All that anger - teen angst - feelings of rejection - doesn't even really feel like she has her own identity (she's wrong but she's 15) -- feels like nobody care about her-- etc....

hmm.....


----------



## Keia (Mar 14, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> How would he know something bad would happen?  He seemed pretty not too worried about it earlier.  For all he knows its just three boys doing a stupid race down the hallway. *




That's true, he really doesn't know.  And he hopes that its just some kids running in the halls.  But he did try and talk with Luke earlier and Luke didn't buy into the drop the jokes and the threats.  Then you both disappear afterward.  He hopes its nothing, but it does hurt to check it out.

'Specially since Becca's busy cheering  

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 14, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *
> 'Specially since Becca's busy cheering
> 
> Keia *




You know I bet she's not too happy that he's not there watching her cheer though.


----------



## Keia (Mar 14, 2003)

Yeah . . . I understand the risks.  Believe me, I understand the risks.   

Keia


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 14, 2003)

Aww... thats so sweet.  It looks like Lana gets her knight in shining armor, too bad someone else is already doing the silver polishing.


----------



## Keia (Mar 14, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Aww... thats so sweet.  It looks like Lana gets her knight in shining armor, too bad someone else is already doing the silver polishing. *





Ouch!!!    

Keia


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 19, 2003)

Ok, I've been thinking.  My disadvantage wasn't really well thought out, and I was very nebulous on what it would be.  Now I think I have a disadvantage that would fit Macario/Lizard Lad rolleyes better:

_Cold-blooded:_ Whenever in a cold environment, Macario's metabolism starts to slow down.  He becomes lethargic and sleepy.  As such, he can only take a partial action, and his dexterity, speed and initiative (and any other quickness related abilities) are reduced.  Additionally, he takes full damage from cold based attacks (ie, regeneration/fast healing wouldn't work on damage sustained from cold attacks).

What do you think?  How many points do you think would this be worth?


----------



## Keia (Mar 19, 2003)

Loxmyth,

I like it, but I couldn't tell you how many points it would be worth.  I thought of another name for your character, though . . .

Chameleon


Regards,
Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 19, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *
> Chameleon
> *




ooooh....I like that one...that's a good one...


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 19, 2003)

Hmmm, I could do Chameleon.  It was the first name I thought of and I dismissed it at the time for some reason or another... but I can't recall why at the moment.  And I like the sound of it, so Chameleon it is - at least for the time-being.

On another note, I'd just like to say how much I'm enjoying this game.  I think it's going great and I really like how Krizzel has managed to introduce most of us into some sort of stressful situation without it feeling railroaded or completely out of left field (Except for maybe that building falling, I really want to know what's up with that  ).  And I'm enjoying the quality of the players too.  Kudos, I say!


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey!  She _choose_ to go to the museum.  Is it my fault that was the place that was falling apart?  

Thanks, though!  Updates are coming today, with the new addition of music (which took me _way_ too much searching yesterday).  BTW I have a very good song for Macario when he first gets to use one of his powers.

Hopefully we'll get past the first day soon, and you guys will get some experience (haven't decided if it will be enough for 2nd level yet - I wanted people to get their powers first, but I suppose I could level you up and then dole out the power points at a later date).  Experience will be a flat amount for time spent, and then a varying bonus for each character depending on how much I think they've 'learned' over that time.  This will obviously be different for some people if I haven't managed to stress them out yet , but it'll even out in the end.  Getting the bonus is harder the next time if you already got it the first time, since you need even greater extremes to keep learning.

There's also going to be a roleplaying bonus of course.  And lastly I might let all the players vote on who's done the best performance for another small award.  I should mention that all the bonus stuff will be small amounts compared to the flat xp award.  I want it to be a bonus rather than a penalty to the people who don't get it.

And yeah, I like the sound of Macario's restriction there.  I'll stat it up soon.  And yes, I need to get back to Lorenzo's powers as well.

Also any opinions on what I should do with Joshua?  I don't want to leave him in limbo in case Lichtenhart manages to come back from whatever's happened, and I was liking his portion of the story, too.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 19, 2003)

I don't know what to do about josh.  I think you could ask the same question about Gwen though.



> And lastly I might let all the players vote on who's done the best performance for another small award.




Well, I vote Kit for the best so far, all the music interspersed with her posts, and all the other things she does.


----------



## Keia (Mar 19, 2003)

Krizzel,

I assume you've tried e-mailing Lichtenhart without success?  If he doesn't respond, or didn't, you could take his story slower than the rest (sort of a background story) until either Lichtenhart shows up or we meet up with him.

Garyh seems to be available about every two weeks to post for a while (or at least that's the way it seems).  Course that should put him at this weekend to post (*keeping fingers crossed*).

As for Lorenzo's powers, I'm interested somewhat on the power we discussed as a minor ability, but going with the powers I discussed previously.  If the power we discussed doesn't work (or work yet), then the other two points to start the power would probably go to superspeed 2 ranks.  That will help for when he eventually develops flight.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 19, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Well, I vote Kit for the best so far, all the music interspersed with her posts, and all the other things she does. *





yeah I vote me too! LOL j/k

I think alot of people did really spectacular but here are my notables:

Shalimar - for her steadfast portrayal of stacy - who btw is a tough character to do consistently - I know I would have a hard time with it

loxy - Marcario is interesting and I like what you're doing with him especially now while getting your powers.

those are my two votes

I think everyone else is waiting for their spotlight  I know Lana is though how nice is it to have 2 knight-protectors (even if its only for one scene)


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 24, 2003)

Okay guys, I'm done for tonight 

STACY & LORENZO are posted and can finish up anything at the game that they want, or I'll move you on to after.

LANA & JON likewise and I need to know whether you're following Lorenzo or going off somewhere else.  Lana & Kate need to meet up with Stacy at 6:45 to go home.  I'm giving you two a chance to react to Lorenzo - I'll post Kate's reaction tomorrow.

LINH is posted   After talking to the detective she has to go to the hospital.

JOSHUA I will be posting tomorrow - and welcome back   I'll be moving you straight to your nightly fight.

And I think I'm still waiting on MACARIO's post, unless I missed it, right?  Lemme know if you needed some ideas or additional information or something.

-----

I'll be trying to finish off this first day pretty quick now, glossing over anything but the most important stuff.  Hopefully I can get everybody wrapped up at the same time.  Then you'll get experience (I'm thinking just enough to move to 2nd, plus the bonuses I discussed above).  

While everyone is updating their characters I'll be working on the next set of scenes.  We'll be moving ahead to the weekend.  Everyone will need to tell me what they're doing through the week (just whatever isn't part of their normal routine) and what plans there are for the weekend.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 24, 2003)

Keia - you are a meanie! playing with a teenage girl's emotions like that. 


Krizzel - 

well Lana doesn't have much to do for the rest of the night - she's going to be doing some inward thinking I suppose - lots of moping I'm pretty sure, and when I get into form again (been so tired lately) - more poetry/lit quotes coming out of her mouth I promise!

there might be a scene with Stacy where she tells Stacy about Luke and to be careful herself.  Lana is keeping her distance from Luke, not wanting to deal with HIM again - and thinking Luke will just cool off and find some other girl to pick on when he gets bored of not being able to get to her

EDIT:

this weekend Lana is going snowboarding with her father and friends - she wants to enter some boarding competitions - and she's looking into some teaching positions herself for when she finally gets her license to drive (amok)


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2003)

Well Stacy is done for the rest of the game.  What she does with Eric is up to you feel free to fastforward over it if you want to.

During the rest of the week she is going to go to Cheerleading practice, and also turn in her slip.  I plan on asking permission to stay out a little later on Saturday night.

This weekend she will go to the cheerleeding gathering at Melissa's to get into the swing of things, and will bring her dress as well.  I hope to let the other girls help me in getting ready to go out with Chris.  She'll go out with Chris and stay out as late as she gets permission for.  After that she'll be with Chris all of Sunday.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 24, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *JOSHUA I will be posting tomorrow - and welcome back   I'll be moving you straight to your nightly fight.*




Thaks Krizzel. 
Joshua is considering if he heas enough money to give Dozer the other half of Ching's debt, so to buy more time for that people. Then he hopes the guys at the gym could find him a daily work next week.


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2003)

Kit - 

I know, I'm a meanie.  But he doesn't think he's a meanie.  He's just trying to help out and thinks he did everything just fine.  He's got to keep the good karma rolling.


Krizzle-

Lorenzo doesn't have anything else at the game but to check the grapevines and spend quality time with Becca.  The rest of the week will be just living the dream, working on figuring out Becca, hanging out with friends, and planning something fun for the weekend (assuming classes or family don't get in the way).

By the way, Krizzel, the basketball game stuff was very cool.  Nice touch. 

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 25, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Kit -
> 
> I know, I'm a meanie.  But he doesn't think he's a meanie.  He's just trying to help out and thinks he did everything just fine.  He's got to keep the good karma rolling.
> 
> *




yeah I know which is why Lana still has that pesky crush.  I suppose a love poem is in order pretty soon...prepare for gagging!


----------



## Keia (Mar 25, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ...prepare for gagging!  *




I thought was reserved for the Resident Evil game. (^urk^)  


Keia

ps. I somehow think this is more preferable.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 25, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *
> ps. I somehow think this is more preferable.  *




heheee...I'd wait until you get to see the...er...poem...before you commit to a statement like that...I'm not planning on making it my best literary work...or maybe I might spare Lorenzo...hehehe....


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 29, 2003)

Hey guys, just wanted to let you know that I've had a constant headache the last few days.  Hopefully I'll get to posting some more tomorrow (and I think everybody here is in all of my other games in case word needs to be spread).  I got most of the stuff I play in done yesterday, but I don't really want to put half-efforts in on my DMing.  I'm going to try and get some decent rest and see if that helps.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 29, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Hey guys, just wanted to let you know that I've had a constant headache the last few days.  Hopefully I'll get to posting some more tomorrow (and I think everybody here is in all of my other games in case word needs to be spread).  I got most of the stuff I play in done yesterday, but I don't really want to put half-efforts in on my DMing.  I'm going to try and get some decent rest and see if that helps. *




Well more time to work on the love poem I suppose.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 1, 2003)

hey Keia

that picture of Lorenzo, is that the actor that was in the movie "Abandon"?  LOL I just watched it and boy it was weird, especially since he acted more like Luke than Lorenzo.  Funny though!


----------



## Keia (Apr 1, 2003)

Yeah, that was him.  'Course I haven't seen the movie so I have no reference.  Just spotted the picture and it felt right.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Apr 4, 2003)

Just a friendly, neighborhood bump of interest.

Lorenzo's bored and needs something to do. (Really want to play Fortune, especially since the other hero game is on hiatus).

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 4, 2003)

hehe

I know what you mean, as is Lana.

Krizzel is still not feeling too well, but hopefully the medicine he's taking will get him out of that funk and back into posting again.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 9, 2003)

psst ;p

I saw Krizzel working on posts....


----------



## Keia (Apr 9, 2003)

"Woohoo!!"  

*does a happy dance*

*then looks around to make sure nobody saw*

"whew"

Keia


----------



## Jemal (Apr 10, 2003)

dude, was that a happy dance?


----------



## Keia (Apr 10, 2003)

uhhhh, . . . no.  Musta been a seizure or something.  I'm better now, thanks for asking.  *Cough, Cough*  

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 10, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *dude, was that a happy dance? *




so says the guy who was rejoicing being a guy again just on the other thread

maybe I should have had you keep the sailor outfit  and do the happy dance


----------



## Keia (Apr 16, 2003)

One week more without a post.  *Suffers withdrawal*

*Ack, thud*

Oh wait, I'm at work - can't pass out there. 

*gets up, brushes off clothes*

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 16, 2003)

He's working on it - hehe I see him working on it so I guess we should see something sometime soon.  It looks really long too.

That's ok...I already hate the poem I wrote and now I want to rewrite it.  So this gives me more time to perfect it.


----------



## Krizzel (Apr 19, 2003)

Okay, got some updates in the IC thread 

Finally feeling mostly better so I hope things stay that way!  I'll try to get things moving along quickly so we can finish up the first day and get some XP (maybe I'll even throw in cake and ice cream).


----------



## Keia (Apr 19, 2003)

Welcome back!!!! You've been missing.  I'm very happy your feeling better.

I believe the quote is, "If you haven't got your health, you haven't got anything"  _Princess Bride_

I'll be able to post tonight - bunches of family stuff today.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 20, 2003)

Back to the trials and tribulations of teenage angst!


----------



## Keia (Apr 20, 2003)

Krizzel, 

Lorenzo's got his time out with Becca, but so long as nothing unexpected happens, I'm still cool with moving along however you want.

Keia


----------



## loxmyth (May 1, 2003)

Just showing love to one of my favourite games. 

Oh, and I must have missed something because I hadn't realized that we were supposed to vote for someone, and I thought I was keeping a pretty close eye on this thread.  It's a difficult thing to do, but I have to vote for Kitana's portrayal of Lana so far.  You can't beat quotes!  And I've been enjoying the whole "kids sit around at school, angsty stuff happens" a lot more than I thought I would.

Does everyone see their characters as eventually getting a costume?  If so, what would it look like?  I'm thinking Macario's going to go with something that's a dark-steely gray or green.  Something made of a durable spandex-like material that allows full range of motion, and has a reptilian-scaly motif.


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2003)

I don't know about a costume.  I think Lorenzo a regular clothes kind of guy.  But later in the game, some disguises might be in order.  Maybe some cool shades and a long Matrix style jacket.


----------



## Shalimar (May 2, 2003)

If we have to get costumes, a pink body-suit for Stacy, along the lines of rogues in the X-men comics.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 2, 2003)

Lana?

I don't think she's the costume type either - maybe some really cool sunglasses, leather motorcycle jacket, jeans, sneakers and of course her skateboard and laptop....


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 2, 2003)

Hi! I'm really sorry I've been away so long, but I've been really busy studying for an exam (that thankfully went really well) and had a lot of RL issues that didn't leave me time to game. Anyway now I'm back and back to stay, so please let me know if you would still like Joshua in your team. Either way you decide, I'd like to tell you how much I've enjoyedthis game, and that I will keep on reading it anyway.


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2003)

I still want Joshua here, lichetenhart (and you).  And I look forward to finally talking to him at some point in the game.

Keia


----------



## loxmyth (May 2, 2003)

The good(?) news is that the game has really slowed down in the last little while, so you really haven't missed much.  I agree with Keia, you should stick around.  Now if Garyh shows up (I know I saw him post recently around here somewhere!) I think that'll be all the players back in action!

I hope Krizzel's feeling better soon, because I know after I watch X-Men 2 tomorrow I'm going to be all inspired again!


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 2, 2003)

Thanks guys 

I too really hope Krizzel feel better soon.

loxmyth, I already saw X2 and I can tell you it's really really REALLY awesome.


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2003)

Saw X2 last night and I agree it was very cool.  When it was all done I was like "No!!!!!" Keep going - this is too cool to end!

Nuff said!

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 2, 2003)

well I'm taking Krizzel to go see X2 tonight, so maybe that will inspire him!


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

Did X2 do the trick?  It definitely did with me. . . .

Man, I need superhero goodness.

You know, I've recently had a bit of exposure to Mutants and Masterminds and it is still primarily D20 and much easier to use.  A friend and I spent 3 nights working on three characters using FCtF (about 7 hours total) and in 2 hours completely built all three in under two hours (and it made more sense).  Just a suggestion.

Keia


----------



## loxmyth (May 5, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Did X2 do the trick?  It definitely did with me. . . .
> *




Oh yeah, it definitely did... I'm pretty sure I liked X2 more than the first one in fact!  I had a lot of fun watching it.

As for switching to Mutants and Masterminds, I don't have the book so I'd rather stick to what we've got so far.  On the other hand, if someone else is willing to convert Macario over and explain the rule changes, maybe.  But as it stands right now, I don't know if that's feasible.


----------

